# Officials Believe Sting is Indeed Coming to WWE This Year



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> WWE officials have reportedly believed for months that Sting was coming in this year and it's been talked about even more like it's going to happen recently.
> 
> It's believed that Sting worked two rare TNA live events last week because he owed two dates on his existing contract, which is expiring. As noted earlier, people within WWE have been under the impression that he's coming in for months.
> 
> source: lordsofpain.net


Bring on the Taker/Sting rumors.

EDIT: Wow this is actually starting to get kind of serious. Here is more news.



> hile a contract itself hasn't been signed yet, talks between Sting and WWE are so far that they are discussing concepts for him using the name "A Man Called Sting."
> 
> Source: lordsofpain.net












Now or never, Sting. What's it going to be?!!




> - While a contract itself hasn't been signed yet, talks between Sting and WWE are so far that they are discussing concepts for him using the name "A Man Called Sting."
> 
> source: F4Wonline.com


also, Sting used a quote from his WCW days on Facebook:



> - Following his big loss on last night's Impact, Sting changed his Facebook cover photo to a quote he used in WCW:
> 
> "The only thing that's for sure about STING is nothing's for sure..."
> 
> ...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Poor TNA wrestling.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Doesn't this happen every year? lol


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll believe it when I see it. I've been waiting for Sting to join WWE since Vince bought WCW and so far it hasn't happened.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Nice if true. Maybe a year with WWE. Get a few big wins throughout and then face Undertaker at Wrestlmania 31, or possibly Summerslam at the earliest. Imagine if he debuted at Royal Rumble at No.30, would be awesome.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rick_James said:


> Doesn't this happen every year? lol


Quiet you! It's gonna happen this time! I know it will!


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Util it happens I don't see Sting coming to WWE other to be inducted into the Hall of Fame and have a 3 disc DVD done on his career. He did not trust WWE handling him in 2001/2002 and I don't think he does in 2014.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This still gets me excited to hear about. As long as both guys are wrestling Sting/Undertaker is always going to be THE DREAM MATCH for me. They were the two larger than life characters from my childhood and I want to see it happen. 

While I haven't seen a t-shirt comment yet I know one is bound to be made. If the match does happen I feel like it would be important enough for Sting to work his ass off to be in the best shape possible for the match.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Vince.. MAKE IT HAPPEN YOU SON OFA BITCH!! ITS TIME!


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

I will run naked round town if he joins.

TH


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Didn't a site say he wasn't even under a TNA contract at the moment? And since he


Spoiler: TNA Genesis Spoiler



lost to Magnus on Genesis tomorrow night and gets his 'contract' torn up


 I figured he would sign before Mania and finally get his HOF induction and a DVD of his career. As for wrestling I rather he just appear and maybe do a Scorpion Deathlock/Deathdrop on someone but not wrestle he's already done in the ring and shouldn't even consider fighting anyone._


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Must be that time of year again.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I still dont believe Sting will ever wrestle in WWE. HOF I wont rule out. If he does wrestle I just hope to god Vince makes him take off the t-shirt

Sting would be a fuckin idiot to go back to TNA


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Yearly bullshit 

:ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wish he made this decision years ago.


----------



## nkjimipink (Jun 26, 2013)

God I Hope so.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I do not believe this for a second.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> I still dont believe Sting will ever wrestle in WWE. HOF I wont rule out. If he does wrestle I just hope to god Vince makes him take off the t-shirt
> 
> Sting would be a fuckin idiot to go back to TNA


But... he's wearing that t-shirt for a good reason lol.


----------



## ltjvideo (Jan 22, 2014)

I wouldn't get my hopes just yet while it's a dream come true for me if he does go to WWE. I mean, he could always just retire right? Or wait for Jeff Jarrett's promotion to see if they offer him good money.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Where do they pull this shit from?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I'd also like to add, if you watch TNA at all... you'd know that Sting is literally in no shape to wrestle the type of matches that go down at Wrestlemania. He can't even do the Scorpion Deathlock anymore. I'm a huge fan of the Stinger, and he is a guy that could make a big difference in a talking role.... but in the ring.... it will get bad, real bad.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see Sting wrestle the Undertaker in a t-shirt and put him in the geriatric deathlock. unk2


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

:yes please. 

Sting/Taker dammit!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD IN HEAVEN.

Hopefully he does come though. There's nothing left for him to do in wrestling besides come to WWE.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I wonder if he will wrestle at Mania with a t shirt on


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## combolock (Jul 8, 2012)

Rick_James said:


> I'd also like to add, if you watch TNA at all... you'd know that Sting is literally in no shape to wrestle the type of matches that go down at Wrestlemania. He can't even do the Scorpion Deathlock anymore. I'm a huge fan of the Stinger, and he is a guy that could make a big difference in a talking role.... but in the ring.... it will get bad, real bad.


he can get in shape before WrestleMania? That will probably be his only job if he is facing the Undertaker. It's not like he is going to be wrestling every week on Raw.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

combolock said:


> he can get in shape before WrestleMania? That will probably be his only job if he is facing the Undertaker. It's not like he is going to be wrestling every week on Raw.


I could just see Sting appearing and confronting Taker, then weekly segments of him doing Rocky Balboa workouts to get in shape for his match at Mania. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I realize this happens every year, but I'm starting to think he is indeed coming too. If there were ever a time to do it, WM 30 would be that time. I think Sting wants that match against the Undertaker about as much as most of the rest of us do.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

combolock said:


> he can get in shape before WrestleMania? That will probably be his only job if he is facing the Undertaker. It's not like he is going to be wrestling every week on Raw.


How do we not know if he isn't already "in shape" though lol, I mean he has been wrestling a bunch for TNA... maybe that's really the best he can do at this point.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming (Jan 3, 2014)

:taker


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

What appeal does a match like this have for the casuals? Taker is not a mega star like the Rock, Sting is no Brock lesnar either. 

This "match" is such an IWC overrated nonsense.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Please make this happen.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I can already hear the WM 30 crowd.... Lets go Sting! Lets go Taker! Lets go Sting! Lets go Taker!


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Loader230 said:


> What appeal does a match like this have for the casuals? Taker is not a mega star like the Rock, Sting is no Brock lesnar either.
> 
> This "match" is such an IWC overrated nonsense.


Who cares about the casuals?


----------



## GloktheDestroyer (Sep 13, 2012)

Eh, I've been over Sting for a while now. There's no possible way anything he could do would be worth the decade of hype and anticipation.

Besides, since Sting would mostly appeal to the smarks and casuals wouldn't really understand his big significance, we know it won't happen because of WWE's love of trolling the IWC.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I wish he made this decision years ago.


This. 

As nice as it would be from a nostalgia POV, Sting is 55 years old. For him to have a match at WM ahead of any of the current roster would be a disgrace, and if he wrestled Undertaker then chances are it would more resemble something out of 'The Wrestler' than any dream match people are imagining. I'd be happy for him to show up on Raw, be inducted into the HOF and maybe even work a couple of matches if he's up to it. But Undertaker at Wrestlemania is just a non-starter, that ship has sailed.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Stevewiser said:


> Who cares about the casuals?


WWE management?


----------



## tommay (Apr 12, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Where do they pull this shit from?


They have to say it every year just in case it does ever happen then they can say 'we told you! we were right! listen to us!'


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

From a match performance aspect, there is literally no appeal for me.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Sting would need to get in better shape if he wanted to have a match in a WWE ring. 
Wrestling in a t-shirt won't cut it. 

I'd like him on in a special guest referee or ringside enforcer type role if nothing else. The Royal Rumble would be awesome if he could make it but that's not happening if he's still under TNA contract... 

Having him just show up at Mania would be awkward so he'd have to be introduced like 2-4 RAWS prior and probably just given a special guest referee type role. 

If he really wants to wrestle, WWE should offer him a get-in-shape and we'll pay you type deal where they let him visit the Performance Center, polish himself up, and find a suitable opponent (not Taker).


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Its not the road to wrestlemania without a Sting coming to the WWE rumor 


Hope it happens...


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I feel like the whole Sting v Taker thing is so 2004


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Not excited at all. He's so old and terrible at wrestling now. 

And he can fuck right the fuck off with those fucking t shirts.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

TheHidden01 said:


> I will run naked round town if he joins.
> 
> TH


I will watch


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

How is it that Attitude Era guys appeal to the casuals but Sting only appeals to the smarks? He was a huge star during the boom period of wrestling. It was his match with Hogan that got WCW it's best PPV buyrate ever.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> How is it that Attitude Era guys appeal to the casuals but Sting only appeals to the smarks? He was a huge star during the boom period of wrestling. It was his match with Hogan that got WCW it's best PPV buyrate ever.


Goldberg was twice as big of a star than Sting and he has 200k twitter followers. Kofi Kingston has five times that. Go figure.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

Tits N' Ass Wrestling is gonna be in the hole soon.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

If Ricky Steamboat can pull off a match in his 50s, so can Sting. Did anyone watch Sting last week. He can still move pretty well, don't let the t-shirt fool you.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

musclehead said:


> If Ricky Steamboat can pull off a match in his 50s, so can Sting. Did anyone watch Sting last week. He can still move pretty well, don't let the t-shirt fool you.


I wasn't going to post it again but


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sting in WWE or Half Life 3 announcement. Which is more possible?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

he can fuck off honestly, it was interesting in 2011 because of all the hype, but that ship has long sailed.. and the reason he refused that offer was hypocritical and complete nonsense

that being said, I'm not gonna lie and say I won't mark if I see Sting on WWE TV, but i'm not gonna lose sleep if he doesn't show up either, the show is doing really fine without him


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I believe it's finally happening.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Loader230 said:


> Goldberg was twice as big of a star than Sting and he has 200k twitter followers. Kofi Kingston has five times that. Go figure.


Hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> I wasn't going to post it again but


Last week I saw Sting actually on his feet while putting on the deathlock on EC3.

Boy wrestling fans really hate the legends these days.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

why don't they just paint wade barrett's face and call him sting

:vince


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Its too late for Sting to return as a performer.

His last few matches in TNA have been absolutely atrocious.

I'm not seeing the appeal of two broken down men headlining Wrestlemania when the smallest hiccup could cause an injury.

A hall of fame induction would suffice, along with a biography about him.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Is Sting a technical guy from the indies? No? Then he's terrible.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd be all over an Undertaker vs. Sting match for Wrestlemania 30, I hope Vince can make it happen! 

Of course, we've been hearing the "Sting to WWE" rumors around this time of year for the past I don't even know how many years. I just would love to see Sting come to the WWE for the match against the Undertaker, it wouldn't even have to be at Wrestlemania 30 or 31, and maybe a few other matches if he can, then get inducted into the Hall of Fame. Ideally, I'd have Sting show up on the RAW after Wrestlemania 30, and slowly buildup to a match against the Undertaker for Summerslam. Maybe work one match at a PPV between Wrestlemania 30 and Summerslam, a match at the Survivor Series, and his final match at Wrestlemania 31. 

I'll believe it when I actually see it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Give Sting Hall of Fame, a DVD, and if you must, put him in the Hogan/Cena (Bryan?) clusterfuck.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't listen to these idiots that don't watch TNA and have no idea of what Sting is still capable of. The best match of 2013 that nobody talks about is Sting v Austin Aries from the first live Impact on 3/14/13. You want to see that the Stinger can still go then watch this match and listen to an electric Chicago crowd react to Sting like the legend he still is. I know why people are dogging the man but let that match assuage your doubts.

Sting vs The Undertaker at WM 30 is a match that will be talked about forever. Book it.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

If they decide to go Sting vs Taker I'd be completely on board. Why not? They are both incredible wrestlers who have forgot more about wrestling that most of the roster knows. Because of their personas they have nothing to do but prepare for the match, no appearances etc.

They could figure out what will work with their current abilities physically, the psychology would be top notch, and it's two of the biggest legends from the 90's who have never sniffed each other. 

Too much going for it in the good column to worry about the bad.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Sting is better than the Miz & Kofi put together.


----------



## Mr Shadow (Oct 18, 2013)

No, Sting chose to be a coward and go to TNA. Sting robbed fans of seeing dream matches with Shawn Michaels,Stone Cold,The Rock,Kane,Undertaker,Brock Lesnar,Orton,Cena,etc instead he fought D-von,Luke Gallows,Chris Daniels,Samoa Joe and all those bush leagues stars


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

musclehead said:


> Sting is better than the Miz & Kofi put together.


He still wrestles a better match than Orton, del Rio and the Rock.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

* Sting to return wrestle mania 30 after undertaker's match

* Sting to lay down the challenge for WrestleMania 31. 

Match made, one year hype, Sting and Undertaker don't need to do anything until RTW 31. 

I don't want to see Sting return to lose to Undertaker immediately, he needs to be made a big deal and Undertaker should retire after the match too. Sting is not just any wrestler, he is the greatest wrestling superstar to never touch a WWE ring. He is the most historically important wrestler outside WWE and their own little reality.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sting vs Taker at WM where Taker goes over, then let Sting beat a few other big names at the following ppvs, then let Sting have his win back at SS over the taker.

OR

Make their first match be at SS where Sting goes over, then they can face off again at next years WM where taker goes over then both men retire.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Also, you have to take into account the adrenaline that would accompany a match of that caliber in that moment. Gauging a potential Mania 30 vs Undertaker performance by his performance in some second rate promotion against nobodies isn't really accurate.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

WM Entrance:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dudechi said:


> Also, you have to take into account the adrenaline that would accompany a match of that caliber in that moment. Gauging a potential Mania 30 vs Undertaker performance by his performance in some second rate promotion against nobodies isn't really accurate.


Watch the match our not, but it's your loss. TNA produces a ton of crap, but when they nail it they are second to nobody. That night in Chicago holds up to the best of any wrestling promotion in 2013. I've said it before if people acclaim Taker vs Punk every match in the Streak will be a success.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

You have to think that if Sting did sign with WWE he wouldn't be ready til Mania 31 anyway.

He's need 6 months at NXT and the performance center to learn the WWE style and to perfect his WWE gimmick, then he would probably debut at Summerslam as Drake Dark. 

There is a lot that you guys aren't thinking about.

Still... Exciting stuff


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

eyebrowmorroco said:


> WM Entrance:


It would be tough to fly a helicopter into that dome in New Orleans, but sure, why not.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Sting debuting the raw after mania would be an epic moment if he doesn't wrestle at WM 30. They always save something big for the raws after mania 

After 24: Flair farewell 
After 26: HBK farewell 
After 27: Rock/Cena announcement 
After 28: Lesnar returns after 8 years 
After 29: ziggler cash in

After 30: Sting interrupts The Undertaker and finally makes his debut. Would be a great moment.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Natecore said:


> He still wrestles a better match than Orton, *Del Rio *and the Rock.


Blind hater is blind fpalm even if most find him bland or charisma-less, hes no where near bad in the ring...especially compared to a WAY past his prime Sting... :adr


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

Dudechi said:


> You have to think that if Sting did sign with WWE he wouldn't be ready til Mania 31 anyway.
> 
> He's need 6 months at NXT and the performance center to learn the WWE style and to perfect his WWE gimmick, then he would probably debut at Summerslam as Drake Dark.
> 
> ...


I think/hope you're being sarcastic. That shit only happens to relatively young up and comers from the indy scene who have never had a big spotlight on the national stage (and no, TNA alone doesn't really count).


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

See my sig, if Sting had that entrance I'd mark like hell and so would just about everyone.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Rick_James said:


> I'd also like to add, if you watch TNA at all... you'd know that Sting is literally in no shape to wrestle the type of matches that go down at Wrestlemania. He can't even do the Scorpion Deathlock anymore. I'm a huge fan of the Stinger, and he is a guy that could make a big difference in a talking role.... but in the ring.... it will get bad, real bad.


To be fair, that's mostly because he just doesn't give a shit anymore because he's part of a sinking ship that 300 people a week are watching.

If you put him in a main card match at a show with 80,000+ watching, I'm sure he's going to train his ass off to get into good shape to put on one last great match.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Sting is the man and always will be.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Blind hater is blind fpalm even if most find him bland or charisma-less, hes no where near bad in the ring...especially compared to a WAY past his prime Sting... :adr


It isn't blind! I've watched the man wrestle plenty. He stinks. If he wrestles the type of match you want to watch them so be it, but the man is the most boring wrestler I've ever had the displeasure of watching ( and that's saying air b/c I've seen Orton wrestle).

I give del Rio credit for two matches I've seen: Smackdown Last Man Standing vs The Big Show and SummerSlam vs Christian. And I give most of that credit to Show an Christian.

I'm not a blind hater. I'm a wish I was blind and deaf when del Rio was wrestling guy.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

So Punk is crisper than Del Rio? Are u out of your fucking mind? lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Fargerov said:


> why don't they just paint wade barrett's face and call him sting
> 
> :vince


:hmm:
Sting's about to go to the ring for the first time ever in WWE when...
"Sting, I'm afraid I've got...some bad news!" :lol


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

I dont blame sting at all, wwe has a habit of burying people that they didn't create. Sting, Hogan, Nash and Hall were the guys from mid 96 until early 98 that carried wcw's hottest storyline that almost put wwe out of business. Starcade 1997 dwarfed any wwe ppv in revenue back in those days. Sting's legacy was being wcw's golden face during thier boom period, why would he go to wwe and get jobbed out by thier guys?

Its funny that everyone here wants him to come to wwe and then get jobbed out to the undertaker. Yeah back in 1996-1998, Sting had a far higher peak than undertaker ever did, sting was easily the bigger star back then. But if he appears on wwe tv,they will just make him undertakers bitch and i dont want to see that. Sting in 97 was more over and sold more merchandise than taker could ever dream of.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The time to pull the trigger on Taker/Sting was at at Wrestlemania 27.

- Taker wasn't doing anything special that year at Wrestlemania
- Sting's TNA contract was over
- WM that year was in Atlanta (WCW territory)
- Sting was in good enough shape to wrestle without a god damn t-shirt on

Instead, Sting decided to continue to toil away in TNA competing in front of a crowd of 900 to face an intoxicated Jeff Hardy and squash him in 2 minutes in the main event of a PPV.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Sting vs Vince McMahon and not Taker, just to piss everybody off.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Alim said:


> The time to pull the trigger on Taker/Sting was at at Wrestlemania 27.
> 
> - Taker wasn't doing anything special that year at Wrestlemania


Not special? he was facing the future boss! :HHH2

Nah I agree, screw Triple H, and we already saw HHH vs Undertaker WM17, and it was one thing to do it at 27 then they do it AGAIN at 28. fpalm

Does anyone speak of HHH vs Undertaker doing 3 Wrestlemanias like they do Austin/Rock? hell no.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I find it funny all this talk about Sting wrestling with his shirt on. Maybe it's just me, but I don't see the big deal. :lmao


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely not gonna be holding my breath but it's time for Undertaker vs Sting. Are you ready for showtime Sting?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope that this is true and Sting is not stubborn anymore. He needs to come to the WWE and do the match that everybody wants to see either if they'll admit or not... "The Franchise of WCW, The Icon" Sting vs. "The Cornerstone of WWF/E, The Phenom" The Undertaker on the Greatest Stage of Them All, WrestleMania.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Here come the moronic Taker/Sting rumors

:jay

What sane person wants to see this fucking match?



> Originally Posted by Natecore View Post
> He still wrestles a better match than Orton, *Del Rio* and the Rock.


:jordan5

Del Rio can go in the ring,actually he is fucking great...


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Those who want Taker vs Sting soooo bad. You realise that time is moving forward right?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Believe it when it see it. But this is the perfect time(and the only time) to do it.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

musclehead said:


> Last week I saw Sting actually on his feet while putting on the deathlock on EC3.
> 
> Boy wrestling fans really hate the legends these days.





Dudechi said:


> Is Sting a technical guy from the indies? No? Then he's terrible.





Natecore said:


> Don't listen to these idiots that don't watch TNA and have no idea of what Sting is still capable of. The best match of 2013 that nobody talks about is Sting v Austin Aries from the first live Impact on 3/14/13. You want to see that the Stinger can still go then watch this match and listen to an electric Chicago crowd react to Sting like the legend he still is. I know why people are dogging the man but let that match assuage your doubts.
> 
> Sting vs The Undertaker at WM 30 is a match that will be talked about forever. Book it.


Yeah, people don't want to see Undertaker vs. Sting, a match that will draw big numbers for WWE, a match that old WCW and WWF real wrestling fans wanted to see since 1997 because they want to see Bryan vs. Punk putting on a 60 minute iron man match with boring submission moves and no storytelling in the main event of the 30th anniversary of the biggest show in wrestling history, WrestleMania.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Yey, now i can see that wrestlemania match that should have happen 5-10 years ago... 

Dont get me wrong i'll watch, but the time to mark out over it passed a long time ago.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Wagg said:


> Yeah, people don't want to see Undertaker vs. Sting, a match that will draw big numbers for WWE, a match that old and real wrestling fans wanted to see since 1997 because they want to see Bryan vs. Punk putting on a 60 minute iron man match with boring submission moves and no storytelling.


You're right, people want to see two guys with a combined age of 102 have a match in 2014. Let Sting wear his tshirt like he has for every match he's had in the last year. Maybe stick a wig on him to hide his bald hairline. Great storytelling would go on in that match. Which pensioner is going to beat the other pensioner? The guy who no WWE fan under 30 cares about, or the guy who has one match a year? Superb storytelling that would be. Imagine the tension as Undertaker tries to struggle out of Sting's new finisher: the standing-up-because-his-old-man-back-can't-take-any-physical-pressure Deathlock. STORYTELLING!


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Nobody will give a fuck if Sting returns.

Missed his chance 3 years ago.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> I'd also like to add, if you watch TNA at all... you'd know that Sting is literally in no shape to wrestle the type of matches that go down at Wrestlemania. He can't even do the Scorpion Deathlock anymore. I'm a huge fan of the Stinger, and he is a guy that could make a big difference in a talking role.... but in the ring.... it will get bad, real bad.


I watch TNA and I completely disagree with this . All he needs to do is loose a few pounds. The guy took a back bump in the steel , outside of the ring, last week and he can go just fine . He is in much better than someone like flair was in his last few mania appearances plus he actually looks much younger .


----------



## iwc_expert (Apr 8, 2013)

You'll all be crying for him to go away two weeks into his return for taking air time away from your darling indys.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Watch out, Taker!


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Don't listen to these idiots that don't watch TNA and have no idea of what Sting is still capable of. The best match of 2013 that nobody talks about is Sting v Austin Aries from the first live Impact on 3/14/13. You want to see that the Stinger can still go then watch this match and listen to an electric Chicago crowd react to Sting like the legend he still is. I know why people are dogging the man but let that match assuage your doubts.
> 
> Sting vs The Undertaker at WM 30 is a match that will be talked about forever. Book it.


:clap:clap:clap
I am at a loss of words with the bullshit I've reading in this forum in the last few days when it comes to various topics . Some people are presenting sting as if he is in a similar condition with hogan when his only problem is a few extra pounds . Now we have one fucking photo emerging 100 times in every sting thread as if it proves anything . It's not like we haven't seen a ton of sloppy moves from this forums darlings .


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Taker, Sting, Goldust, Batista, Hogan.

Wm is turning into a f*cking retirement home.

The talent that are there every week must be so p*ssed off. They work every day of the year more or less and when it comes to he BIG one they get shunned and pushed aside for guys that are potentialy one elbow drop away from falling out their own a*se.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Still wont join IMHO.

WWE being over confident.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Sting can still deliver in the ring, if he lets the other guy call the match, which is he more than willing to do, according to AJ Styles in his last shoot.

Example of a very good match by Sting in 2013:


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

lol at those saying they dont care about the match. Taker vs Sting is the ultimate dream match and I would love to see it no matter when it happens.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Taker, Sting, Goldust, Batista, Hogan.
> 
> Wm is turning into a f*cking retirement home.
> 
> The talent that are there every week must be so p*ssed off. They work every day of the year more or less and when it comes to he BIG one they get shunned and pushed aside for guys that are potentialy one elbow drop away from falling out their own a*se.


They aren't working for free. If they don't like it they can fuck off and go to the indies or TNA .


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Sting could easily get in shape. The only bad thing is that Undertaker is bald now :/ it's not how I would like to imagine Undertaker vs Sting. Sting is also receding.

They will both look old as hell in the ring. I still want to see it though


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Murph said:


> Watch out, Taker!


With all due respect, Morgan is almost 7ft and the move is never supposed to be fully synched in. Which is why it looks so ridiculous.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Taker, Sting, Goldust, Batista, Hogan.
> 
> Wm is turning into a f*cking retirement home.
> 
> The talent that are there every week must be so p*ssed off. They work every day of the year more or less and when it comes to he BIG one they get shunned and pushed aside for guys that are potentialy one elbow drop away from falling out their own a*se.


They should be pissed off on themselves for not being enough draws to sell the major shows. It's not like Vince like putting out major sums of money on additional wrestlers just for fun.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've previously stated that I want this match to happen, and am pro Sting;

But sting needs to hit the gym hard, he can sting go in the ring but a TNA performance won't settle for WM30 or WM31 ect ...

It does seem like he holds back in TNA to avoid injuries or bothersome aches n pains; he's gotta get his cardio up and at 55 he needs to be at least 75% of what he used to be a decade or more so ago, hit the stinger splash with velocity and speed as though it's the last one he's ever going to do.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

O Fenômeno said:


> Here come the moronic Taker/Sting rumors
> 
> :jay
> 
> ...


No he sucks on the mic and lacks charisma he needs to gtfo our television.


:HHH2


----------



## CROATIA (Jan 19, 2014)

He's just fucking stupid.
TNA=no real appreciation for "Icon",small bucks,not "real" Sting,taped stupid shows,small audience
WWE=real fame,can have great storylines,BIG money,fans want it more than anything in bussiness,LIVE shows,LARGE crowds(count Wrestlemania too)


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Alim said:


> The time to pull the trigger on Taker/Sting was at at Wrestlemania 27.
> 
> - Taker wasn't doing anything special that year at Wrestlemania
> - Sting's TNA contract was over
> ...


This sums it up nicely. It's all well and good to induct Sting in the Hall of Fame and have some sort of Wrestlemania moment, but he shouldn't face the Undertaker for the streak, not anymore.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

He'll make his return after a lackluster buildup in TNA like he always does. If he is happy staying there then fair enough.


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Not going to get my hopes up until.......oh who am I kidding, they are already built up!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

There is more of a chance that Stephanie McMahon becomes WWE Champion than there is Sting ever appearing in WWE. It's the same rinse cycle repetition that goes on at this time of year every single year.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

OMG please no.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Clint Eastwood said:


> He'll make his return after a lackluster buildup in TNA like he always does. If he is happy staying there then fair enough.


He'll just briskly go to the ring and attack Magnus while the commentary team goes horny :t


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

I really have no interest seeing Sting in WWE.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

hope not


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I stopped caring 7 years ago. Honestly im so sick of these old ass parttimers. The only one deserving of a wrestlemania match is undertaker. You bring in so many guys that guys like Sheamus wont even make the maincard fpalm FUCK IS THIS SHIT

Sting is 55 and Hogan is 60 fpalm


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

If anyone thinks the WWE is good now with todays talent you are kidding yourselves. This is WRESTLEMANIA THIRTY. WWE is trying to make this the biggest event ever and quite frankly the current roster just can cut it on the big stage "yet". 

ITS SHOWTIME FOLKS!


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

sting should have 1 last rune with whc championship


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

musclehead said:


> If anyone thinks the WWE is good now with todays talent you are kidding yourselves. This is WRESTLEMANIA THIRTY. WWE is trying to make this the biggest event ever and quite frankly the current roster just can cut it on the big stage "yet".
> 
> ITS SHOWTIME FOLKS!


Bubububut Sheamus won't reach the main card and we might not get the CMpunk/Daniel Bryan wrestlemania 30 main event that we deserve !!!!!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

IF Sting is going to come to the WWE & work a Mania program with Undertaker he'd better get back into shape first or risk embarrassing himself. You can get away with having a fat gut & wearing a t-shirt to cover it up in front of 400 people in a run down bingo hall, but not in front of 72,000 fans in attendance & millions watching on PPV.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

lets say wwe offers $500,000 for DVD deal

and $1 million PLUS for a match + DVD deal (im totally pulling these numbers outa my butt, I have no idea what the rate for a dvd deal or a match is but I assume a match would be atleast double)

It would be very odd to pass up that much moolah at this stage in his life. ESP when you are still in wrestling shape.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It won't be as great as if it had taken place some years ago, but won't mind to see Taker vs Sting at WM30.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

fulcizombie said:


> Bubububut Sheamus won't reach the main card and we might not get the CMpunk/Daniel Bryan wrestlemania 30 main event that we deserve !!!!!


Welcome everyone to Pensionermania. 

A combined age of 104. Just think about that. Seriously.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

If Taker vs Sting is a possibility, they should book it.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

This is probably Sting's last chance and an easy way to make some bank before he retires. I don't think they can just bring him in cold at Mania though. The key factor will be if TNA can still pay him what he is accustomed to. In AJ Styles shoot he implied that Dixie no longer held the purse strings.

Sting would want a WWE deal like Lesnar has because he does not like to work much and wants top money when he does. He probably won't get Lesnar money, but a Lesnar schedule.

Does TNA still want Sting enough to keep paying him what he makes or would Sting take less dates at the same money per appearance? That will be the key.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> I stopped caring 7 years ago. Honestly im so sick of these old ass parttimers. The only one deserving of a wrestlemania match is undertaker. You bring in so many guys that guys like Sheamus wont even make the maincard fpalm FUCK IS THIS SHIT
> 
> Sting is 55 and Hogan is 60 fpalm


Because WWE is a business first and if Sting at 55 and Hogan at 60 can still make them money, guess who are going to be on the Wrestlemania card this year?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

there should be a giant bell gong on the ramp and the place goes dark. then you hear the bell gong ring and the lights come on and its sting hitting it with a baseball bat

seriously though, im all cool if sting doesnt face undertaker. i just want to see sting in the wwe


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bookockey said:


> This is probably Sting's last chance and an easy way to make some bank before he retires.


Pretty sure he has enough tucked away already tbf.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Bodog said:


> there should be a giant bell gong on the ramp and the place goes dark. then you hear the bell gong ring and the lights come on and its sting hitting it with a baseball bat
> 
> seriously though, im all cool if sting doesnt face undertaker. i just want to see sting in the wwe


That's a pretty nice idea actually. 

If he ever comes to the WWE it will be to face the Undertaker. He's on record as stating that he wants that match to happen & that he has almost signed up to do it in the past. I see no other reason why he'd want to work for McMahon after all these years to be honest.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

Seven words: Book Taker versus Sting at WM 30.



Stevewiser said:


> Not special? he was facing the future boss! :HHH2
> 
> Nah I agree, screw Triple H, and we already saw HHH vs Undertaker WM17, and it was one thing to do it at 27 then they do it AGAIN at 28. fpalm
> 
> Does anyone speak of HHH vs Undertaker doing 3 Wrestlemanias like they do Austin/Rock? hell no.


Of course not. We all know Hunter only attempted to make himself look important in the Streak, anyway.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Murph said:


> Welcome everyone to Pensionermania.
> 
> A combined age of 104. Just think about that. Seriously.


Better PensionerMania than IndyzMania. At least Hogan, Sting, Taker and other legends will draw big money for WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be great to have him. Taker/Sting finally happening would be a dream come true.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Believe it when I see it.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

I would love to see this match first. Please make it happen.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I love Sting and all, he appears to be a really nice guy, but he just doesn't seem to realize that his expiration date has passed. I don't want to see him return to TNA and wrestle, and I don't want to see him go to WWE and wrestle. Sting/Taker _was_ a big-time match. Key word: *was*. Now it'd just be _yet another_ pointless nostalgia trip.

We've gotten by just fine without ever seeing Rock/Shawn Michaels, we'll get along just fine without Sting/Taker.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I really really want to believe it this time. Its been a dream of mine since Vince got the rights to WCW. Seeing Sting debut in WWE would probably be the only thing to make me mark out since 1992 when Ultimate warrior returned to save Hogan.... I was very young lol


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

I would prefer to watch The dead body of Chris Benoit vs Hulk Hogan than a fucking Bryan vs HHH or something like this..so yea Sting plox come ;_;


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

jarrelka said:


> Sting is 55 and Hogan is 60 fpalm


and people wonder why people doesn´t take pro wrestling serious anymore. Yeh, can be something with the fact we got 50+ guys rasslin in the ring or hugging the spotlight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Part of me says I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Please let him just sign for a HoF ballot. I really do not need to see him in the ring. Saw enough of that in TNA. And what would they do anyway? Make Ziggler job a few matches? Not worth the time. I respect him but he should respect his career enough to not wrestle.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Nobody will give a fuck if Sting returns.
> 
> Missed his chance 3 years ago.


You are so wrong boy.
And those who say only smarks care about Sting. If casuals didn't care about Sting then he wouldn't be so much big of a deal in an Era where smarkness was minimum. Let him return, just to see hypocrite IWC's reactions when he blows the roof.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Synthetic Corpse said:


> and people wonder why people doesn´t take pro wrestling serious anymore. Yeh, can be something with the fact we got 50+ guys rasslin in the ring or hugging the spotlight.


Yeah. Can't be due to the top face being booed out of the building wearing fruity shirts or midgets beating taller men or no blood when a match calls for it.

Let us relive our childhood for one night if true. This roster has all year to bor- uh entertain us.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

And let me copy-paste from the thread Sting talking to WWE in TNA section. There are a young smark generation and older generation already loves Sting. And Cena fanboys will cheer since he will be a face. So win-win


Originally Posted by AngelofDarkness View Post
As a diehard Sting fan, my hate for WWE/F has finally vanished a little while ago. Before, I NEVER wanted to see Stinger step anywhere NEAR a WWE/F arena and if he did, I would of been shaken. Nowadays, I barely (if ever) watch wrestling because it's so down in the shitter that I turn to online readings and dirtsheets to see what's going on rather than actually watch like before.

It's time for Stinger to go on and wrestle in front of a live crowd he deserves to be wrestling in front of and entertain for one last run. Those house show pics wrestling in a high school gym was the last straw for a legend like Sting to endure, especially at the end of his career. He deserves the accolades, the limelight, the HOF and a nice run to end his outstanding career.

Thing is, how do you handle Sting and respect his career in the process of being the only legend that survived without the coattailes of McMahon? I think it comes down to two things. A.) Sting not wanting to go through with the rigorous schedule and B.) Ending his career in a legend VS legend match with the pressures of performance only to job to 'Taker in the end. Maybe it's just not meant to be. For once, I HOPE IT IS!

I think as we get older our perspective changes. I would sign my signature under everything you just wrote. I think life is too short to be like that. I was proud of Sting since he is my favorite wrestler of all times, that he never went to WWE. It made him unique. But now as I got older. I wanna see him. Damn, I wanna see him so bad with his Starrcade '97 theme and freaking awesome titanron. Again with coming with coolest attire, not with stupid TNA shirts. I think WWE has to offer him so much money that he can not refuse. Sting would draw the shit of anything on the planet in a Wrestlemania match vs Undertaker. Match may be decent at best. But it doesn't matter. 

Dream match of one generation would come true and ALL will pay for it.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Synthetic Corpse said:


> and people wonder why people doesn´t take pro wrestling serious anymore. Yeh, can be something with the fact we got 50+ guys rasslin in the ring or hugging the spotlight.


you wanna talk about people not taking wrestling seriously anymore? What about 210 pounds skinny CM Punk beating a 287 pounds MONSTER, a former UFC champion, baddest man on the planet Brock Lesnar?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hope he doesn't wrestle. He'd accomplish nothing but tarnishing his legacy. Maybe have him make a few appearances and induct him into the hall of fame and a DVD set with WWE production levels. But don't ruin the guy's legacy by pushing him today.


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Wagg said:


> you wanna talk about people not taking wrestling seriously anymore? What about 210 pounds skinny CM Punk beating a 287 pounds MONSTER, a former UFC champion, baddest man on the planet Brock Lesnar?


Uhhhhh people never took WWE's wrestling seriously. 

It's a predetermined sport and everybody besides the little kids know it.

Also Lesnar beat CM Punk. 

Stop crying.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> Yeah. Can't be due to the top face being booed out of the building wearing fruity shirts or midgets beating taller men or no blood when a match calls for it.
> 
> Let us relive our childhood for one night if true. This roster has all year to bor- uh entertain us.





Wagg said:


> you wanna talk about people not taking wrestling seriously anymore? What about 210 pounds skinny CM Punk beating a 287 pounds MONSTER, a former UFC champion, baddest man on the planet Brock Lesnar?


I just took one example out of thin air. There are many more reasons ofc.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boring.

Past caring whether he comes to WWE or not


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Everyone would gizz if Sting dropped down from the ceiling one day. I don't want to hear it. This is the last great match there is left. I hope they get this done finally.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wagg said:


> you wanna talk about people not taking wrestling seriously anymore? What about 210 pounds skinny CM Punk beating a 287 pounds MONSTER, a former UFC champion, baddest man on the planet Brock Lesnar?


Cm Punk didn't beat Brock Lesnar, so I don't understand what your point is here.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know. I feel like it's really too late for Sting to really do anything noteworthy in WWE. Sting/Taker is a dream match and all, I agree with that, but I don't think it'll be that great of a match at this stage of their careers. I'd almost rather see them as part of a team or something.

That said, I've always felt with WWE's production values that they could give Sting a better theme music and presentation than he's ever had, so I'd really like to see that happen. Hopefully, he isn't just brought in to put some dudes over like TNA has been using him lately and he's given more of an "end of career tribute" run. He can still put guys over, but should have a big tentpole win somewhere in there.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xist2inspire said:


> I love Sting and all, he appears to be a really nice guy, but he just doesn't seem to realize that his expiration date has passed. I don't want to see him return to TNA and wrestle, and I don't want to see him go to WWE and wrestle. Sting/Taker _was_ a big-time match. Key word: *was*. Now it'd just be _yet another_ pointless nostalgia trip.
> 
> We've gotten by just fine without ever seeing Rock/Shawn Michaels, we'll get along just fine without Sting/Taker.


I think Sting does realize this and that is why he would sign with the WWE and a Legends contact. He could get a ton of money to only wrestle a handful of dates. 

He could make way more money taking that WWE Legends contact wrestling lets say 5 PPVs in a year then he would working a full time TNA and them paying him peanuts.

Plus I would think Sting would want to go out with a bang and not a whimper wasting away in TNA.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think Sting does realize this and that is why he would sign with the WWE and a Legends contact. He could get a ton of money to only wrestle a handful of dates.
> 
> He could make way more money taking that WWE Legends contact wrestling lets say 5 PPVs in a year then he would working a full time TNA and them paying him peanuts.
> 
> Plus I would think Sting would want to go out with a bang and not a whimper wasting away in TNA.


Sting is getting around half a million a year in TNA, not peanuts. I'm not saying he couldn't make more in WWE, he could but most likely it would be through merchandise sales. WWE probably wouldn't pay him more than that to be a part-timer. Brock Lesnar's the exception because he's got UFC crossover appeal and The Rock is obvious. Sting is a 54 year wrestler with no other crossover appeal.


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

DragonSleeper said:


> Everyone would gizz if Sting dropped down from the ceiling one day.


There's only one thing guaranteed if Sting does sign with WWE.......there's no chance in hell they would allow that kind of entrance these days!! Hell, even WCW in all their '00 stupidity pretty much put a stop to it following Owen Hart's fall (I think he did it once in late 2000 but that was it)


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd love to see Sting vs Cena in a smarky city where the crowd would just shit on Cena. :banderas


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sting was my favorite wrestler growing up.

That said, this is a day late and a dollar short.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Sting is far beyond his best, why would anyone want to see him face The Undertaker? That match would be of terrible quality. Personally I think he should stick to his principles and stay away.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Would be hilarious if he is signed and yet debuts as Joker Sting.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

if sting walks out on wwe tv for a match- here's the crowd reaction


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I would absolutely love to see him be a surprise Rumble entrant...pleeeeease WWE, pleeeeease!!!*


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Barty said:


> There's only one thing guaranteed if Sting does sign with WWE.......there's no chance in hell they would allow that kind of entrance these days!! Hell, even WCW in all their '00 stupidity pretty much put a stop to it following Owen Hart's fall (I think he did it once in late 2000 but that was it)


A zip line and a controlled descent are two very different things. There are alot more mechanisms involved in a zip line set up, leaving more chances for thing to go wrong. Not to mention Owen should've had a saftey line attached to him just in case. A descent requires two firmly secured carabiners and a belay brake. Much safer. It's also been quite a long time since the Owen incident.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

8*D

- Vic


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

DragonSleeper said:


> A zip line and a controlled descent are two very different things. There are alot more mechanisms involved in a zip line set up, leaving more chances for thing to go wrong. Not to mention Owen should've had a saftey line attached to him just in case. A descent requires two firmly secured carabiners and a belay brake. Much safer. It's also been quite a long time since the Owen incident.


Not saying they are the same thing by any stretch. I just can't see it happening at all.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

If Sting comes to the the WWE for Wrestlemania, Wrestlemania will be pretty damn solid.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*UPDATE!*



> While a contract itself may not have been signed, and it is something that has been talked about for months, Sting in WWE is stronger than ever to the point concepts using the term "A Man Called Sting" are in discussion.


Havn't got a direct source, saw it on another forum. Still don't believe it.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Clint Eastwood said:


> *UPDATE!*
> 
> 
> 
> Havn't got a direct source, saw it on another forum. Still don't believe it.


Lordsofpain have it on their site


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

It's something I never thought would happen but it's looking like it might do now and that's good news, if only just for the spectacle of seeing Undertaker vs Sting at Wrestlemania 30. It won't be the best match at this stage of their careers but I still think it needs to happen, the only guys he has left to face in my opinion are Sting, Cena and maybe Lesnar.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> :taker


Pretty much this

I love Sting, he's one of my favorite wrestlers of all-time, but he's too old to have match at WrestleMania. I still want him to come into the WWE fold though.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Haha if they do give him a Mania match, I'll hold up my hands and admit I was totally wrong on it. I just can't see WWE in 2014 giving 54 year-old balding, out of shape Sting a high profile match. If they're signing him because they want his copyrights to sell some mercy/put him in the HOF, then that I can understand.


----------



## Sentz12000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Listen, I'm all for this if they can get it done but fans need to prepare themselves for the high potential of disappointment in this match. Sting is 54 years old and Undertaker will be 49 come Wrestlemania XXX. This is bound to be an extremely limited match that will probably have to turn into No DQ to protect them both from going too crazy. However; Sting-Undertaker would be a dream match even now and I'm all for it. 

Where does this leave Cena? Maybe that Wyatt feud isn't too far fetched after all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Do a 6-man tag match at Mania if you're worried about match quality.

How about this:

The Brothers of Destruction and...Sting vs The Wyatt Family


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Cums will flow through the Stadium and panties will drop, if Sting uses his theme from Ready to Rumble.

:banderas

http://a.pomf.se/mc63t.gif


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

If he ever gonna return he should use this theme song:


----------



## WARCHILD (Jan 23, 2014)

I grew up in Pittsburgh. Moved away when I was 15. My best friend still lives there. To cut through the chase -- he is now friends with a guy on the WWE road crew, and he was told that Sting is coming.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Masquerade said:


> Cums will flow through the Stadium and panties will drop, if Sting uses his theme from Ready to Rumble.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> http://a.pomf.se/mc63t.gif


:mark:


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't care what no one says if Sting vs The Undertaker happens at WrestleMania 30 it would be the biggest match ever in terms of hype/speculation........I would fully expect a Rock-Hogan atmosphere during their match.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sting was born in Omaha. Raw is in Omaha Feb 3rd. Oh God if I hear Seek and Destroy and the Icon comes out!! :mark:

New Orleans is in WCW country. I'm sure if Taker/Sting happened at WM 30 even if the match was not good the atmosphere would be bonkers.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

As a person who grew up refusing to watch WCW for some odd reason, this is really exciting to me, (I was 8/9/10 years old so give me a break, the only time I ever put it on was when Vince bought it just to make sure they weren't lying.) I've always wanted Sting to jump ship. Even as a kid the only guys I ever really knew existed before they were bought were Hogan, Sting, and Savage. I didn't even know who Flair was when he was revealed as the co-owner lol.

Was anyone else like that as a kid? I was even semi-confused that there was Sting the singer, and Sting the wrestler. At one point I think I even thought they were the same person.


----------



## ZulqiYES (Jan 23, 2014)

Woahh, Sting is 54 and still wrestling while Triple H and Shawn Michaels are struggling to take a punch to the face. CM Punk punches Triple H with one punch and HBK gets barged by Orton and was dying at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Do a 6-man tag match at Mania if you're worried about match quality.
> 
> How about this:
> 
> The Brothers of Destruction and...Sting vs The Wyatt Family


I do love this idea.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

a man called sting lmao....


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

You know what would be great? Has Sting ever had a match at MSG? With WWF always having an exclusivity deal there, WCW never held a show there. TNA sure as hell couldn't. They've got this big house show coming up in March. Book him on the show.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're gonna bring Sting in to work the Taker, then you have to do it in a city smarky enough to put over the fact of just how huge of a deal Sting coming over is. Otherwise, it will go over like a fart in church.

RR - Pittsburgh
RAW - Cleveland
RAW - Omaha
RAW - Los Angeles
RAW - Denver
EC - Minneapolis
RAW - Green Bay

If this is happening in time for Mania, it needs to be no later than Raw after the Feb PPV. As you can see, Los Angeles and Minneapolis are the best wrestling crowds that are in this time frame. 

- Have Taker come back at the Rumble 
- He's in the Final 4 
- Lights go out, come back on with Taker KO'd and a black baseball bat laying in the ring or a crow sitting on the turnbuckle
- Next PPV have Taker be in the WWEWHC Chamber match and be in the final 2
- Lights flicker, Stinger comes on down from the ceiling or cuts up through the ring (yeah it is carbon copy the Taker/Shawn angle from 4 years ago, but fuck it you need to some how get Sting to make his debut during the ME of that PPV and make him seem like a threat).


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^
I would not call Omaha smarky by any means but Sting was born there. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Sting is about 14 years too late. Seriously, I like the guy and everything but he went THIS long without WWE. I'm not even sure if I give a shit enough anymore to see a broken down Undertaker take on a 50-something year old Sting. The match would just let us down because we all know it wouldn't compare to 1997 Sting vs 1997 Undertaker... Which is the real dream match.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Better late than never. The Rock/Hogan match at WM 18 was NOT a good match in the ring. It was the atmosphere. Same thing here (on a smaller scale obviously) where the match wouldn't be that great but the atmosphere would be huge. 

I do wonder if WWE fans under the age of like 22 have any idea who Sting is. unk3


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> ^^^
> I would not call Omaha smarky by any means but Sting was born there. Just throwing that out there.


True, but I don't think they will debut him in the middle of a PPV cycle.

If Sting happens, it has to happen at a PPV or the Raw after. 

I would be against him debuting until the Chamber PPV itself or the Raw after. Debuting at the Rumble or the night after when so much is going on would be bad for Sting and his debut would be lost in the shuffle.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Hogan was 48 in that watch with Rock. Sting will be 55 by the time Wrestlemania comes round this year. That's 7 years older, the equivalent of Hulk Hogan having a match at Wrestlemania 25. Shudder the thought. Why do people want to see these old broken down guys trotted out again on the biggest stage of all?

Hall of Fame, cut of merchandise sales, wrestle in the Garden on the March 8th house show, fuck air it live on the WWE Network if you want, perfect deal.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Between Sting, Piper, and Hogan... I know they won't have all 3 wrestling, but I wouldn't be surprised if at least one gets in the ring. I'm honestly betting on Piper.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Murph said:


> Hogan was 48 in that watch with Rock. Sting will be 55 by the time Wrestlemania comes round this year. That's 7 years older, the equivalent of Hulk Hogan having a match at Wrestlemania 25. Shudder the thought. *Why do people want to see these old broken down guys trotted out again on the biggest stage of all?*
> 
> Hall of Fame, cut of merchandise sales, wrestle in the Garden on the March 8th house show, fuck air it live on the WWE Network if you want, perfect deal.


For those of us who watched Sting in the 90's and he's has been THE last hold out of guys not going to the E... it would just be awesome to see Sting work a Mania and a match like Undertaker/Sting would be a dream come true.

Piper and Hogan are cool, but most couldn't care less to see them work again because we've seen them in the WWE before. With Sting, it is different. To some of us, there is a mystique and aura about it.

It's a very long shot because these Sting rumors have popped up every year for the last 4, but it would be history and a great moment in time.

Would the match stink? Probably. Would it be a huge WrestleMania moment? Yup.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Ali vs Tyson each in their prime would be amazing to see. But to see it today would be a tragic sight. On a much less serious scale, I think of Taker vs Sting in 2014 on the same scale.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Point is, the match doesn't need to be great or some epic 30 minute battle.

10 minutes is all you need.

Plus, not sectioning away 45 minutes (ballyhoo included) for the Taker match gives more time for other guys to have great matches and make their own Mania legacy.

Such a big piece of the Mania pie has always gone to the Taker spot. You could give 4 other matches an additional 5 minutes (and 5 minutes more at Mania is huge).


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

el dandy said:


> True, but I don't think they will debut him in the middle of a PPV cycle.
> 
> If Sting happens, it has to happen at a PPV or the Raw after.
> 
> I would be against him debuting until the Chamber PPV itself or the Raw after. Debuting at the Rumble or the night after when so much is going on would be bad for Sting and his debut would be lost in the shuffle.


I agree. I'm all for Sting debuting at Rumble or the next night which almost guarantees he is in Omaha Feb 3rd! :mark: 

I don't follow TNA so I don't really know what is up with his contract. I think I heard his contract expires today? A surprise entry in the Rumble Sunday would be badass. I think Pittsburgh is smarky enough to care.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Not trolling, but I've never got the appeal. Someone fill me in on why Sting coming to WWE is such a big deal?


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

People need to get over Sting's age, Flair was 58 when he retired from WWE and he was working a full schedule from around November til Wrestlemania in the storyline where he would have to retire the next time he lost. He stayed undefeated until WM and was retired by HBK. I'm not saying Sting is a spring chicken, but I think we should give him a chance before giving up on it before it ever happens.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sting signing with the WWE makes a lot of sense for both parties. The WWE can use Sting to sell DVDs and the Network. Having Sting do interviews about his feuds with Hogan and Flair would be the exact type of new content the WWE would love to have. 

For Sting, I would imagine he's been thinking about retirement for a good while now. TNA DVD royalty money couldn't buy him a pack of Tic Tac's nowadays, but his future-self would be set with a legends contract from the WWE and plenty of chances to make special apperances when needed. Plus, he'd probably headline the Hall of Fame eventually

Money can be made on both sides of this.

Regarding a final run, I don't really like the idea of building Sting up for a few months just to feed him to the Undertaker. If I was booking (yeah, right), I'd have him debut on "Raw" the night after WrestleMania for a huge pop and to set up a feud with a top heel that would culminate with a big match at SummerSlam. Add a few more pay-per-view matches in there before he finally faces 'Taker at 'Mania 31 and rides off into the sunset. 

Simply sign him to a Lesnar-type deal where he only needs to show up on certain dates, and they would be set. Having a Sting on "Raw" every week would probably take away from his mystique (and from the younger guys), but a few appearances here and there would be perfect.


----------



## godgers12 (Apr 29, 2013)

not sure if it has been mentioned (I am sure it has) but I didn't read this thread until just now and got the feeling the match coming up with Sting and Magnus for Stings contract had me feeling that was his exit out and he would be with wwe soon. Now I feel it even more, I for one would love to see it.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cena vs Taker as the Main Event and last match on the show.

Taker wins after a 10 star Classic.

Lights go out

Voices are heard, Lightning, Thunder, A very gloomy feel, Its very Misty

Little Sting Minions, Equivalent of Undertakers Druids come down the aisle with his Face Paint.






Sting lays out Undertaker, literally beats the shit out of The Undertaker. 

With this Sting can wrestle at next years Mania and takes out Taker for the remainder of his contract. And faces Undertaker at Wrestlmania 31.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

If The Streak were ever broken, Sting is the only guy I'd be ok with doing it.


----------



## 619Animal (Oct 20, 2007)

I mean i'm mixed on this, on one hand i'd imagine he'd have great feuds with the Undertaker, Kane, and the Wyatt Family, but I just don't see this happening. Sting in the WWE would feel all to weird. Sting/Lesnar could be quite solid too.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleHsNose said:


> Cena vs Taker as the Main Event and last match on the show.
> 
> Taker wins after a 10 star Classic.
> 
> ...


I am sold. Druids idea keep coming to me also. I think they should also be semi-sting with face-masks. 

HOWEVER

I don't want Sting to appeal like a heel. Let him go megaface.

By they way watch the beginning promo of the video. It is not fan man. It is cut from WWE Countdown series. Imagine the hyped promo if they do a proper one.


Watch 0.00-0.40


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Not trolling, but I've never got the appeal. Someone fill me in on why Sting coming to WWE is such a big deal?


A few reasons:

1. Sting vs Taker has been a fantasy match for about the last 17 years
2. Sting is the biggest star that never wrestled in the WWE
3. A lot of fans feel like Sting needs to be at at least one Wrestlemania

Personally I'm fine if he doesn't go though... him not wrestling in the WWE yet being so huge is almost like a streak itself at this point lol. Plus I just can't see the WWE using Sting's character well... and a lot of the younger WWE audience wouldn't even know who he is.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

And the last video. A fan made this. I always prefer The Crow theme however this one is cool as fuck. It is worth your time. If you watch and don't like it. Feel free to red rep me.(Obviously not Sting haters please, who thinks he is old as fuck)

Watch from 3:50








The fact that Sting threads get so raped by posts show that.
Sting in WWE = Ratings.
And yes we are IWC bla,bla but this really makes money. Vince loves money. So get over the old ages for God's sake.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I just think Sting will not be able to hang with Taker in the ring. Can you imagine Sting saying to Taker you have to take it easy on me in the ring. Hell No. Taker will give Sting an ass whipping.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

While it would be great to see Sting not end his career in front of 40 fans at a tna event, I don't care for any matches/feuds with him in 2014. Arrive, get inducted into the hall of fame, leave.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick_James said:


> A few reasons:
> 
> 1. Sting vs Taker has been a fantasy match for about the last 17 years
> 2. Sting is the biggest star that never wrestled in the WWE
> ...


True. But that should be all the more reason why he should come to the WWE. He has a very marketable character & that could make him a lot of money.


----------



## Kasko (Aug 28, 2013)

If Sting signs and makes that first appearance face to face with Undertaker then everyone who has ever been on this forum would mark the fuck out and you are so full of shit if you say you wouldn't...


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Who cares if he's in his 50s? Despite his limitations he can still move and he can still take bumps. Flair was approaching 60 by Wrestlemania 24.

We still don't have that dream match lined up for this show. If you can't do Cena/Hogan or Cena/Taker what is the next best option if he's available? It's now or never. I'll still believe it when I see it but you people are already writing him off when he hasn't even debuted. If motivated this could work out.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

So people are OK with Hogan or Piper coming back for a match but if Sting comes back who has never been in the WWE then all hell breaks loose? I never watched Sting when he was in his prime I was too young, but watching the videos people has posted has gotten me pumped. Just as long as hes not wearing a T-Shirt please...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sting isn't going to the WWE, but i'll play along and say i'd like this theme to be his if he came to the WWE


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

If he doesnt need to wrestle in a shirt, then hell yes. I'd love to see a sting vs Taker match. Possibly even a few more if he can still go in the ring. I dont watch TNA though, can anyone comment on that?


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Kasko said:


> If Sting signs and makes that first appearance face to face with Undertaker then everyone who has ever been on this forum would mark the fuck out and you are so full of shit if you say you wouldn't...


my reaction would be on par to the 5min expression of exuberance when auburn ran back that kick against Bama. serious. sting in wwe is big time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> *So people are OK with Hogan or Piper* coming back for a match but if Sting comes back who has never been in the WWE then all hell breaks loose? I never watched Sting when he was in his prime I was too young, but watching the videos people has posted has gotten me pumped. Just as long as hes not wearing a T-Shirt please...


People seem upset at them too. These IWC hipsters acting like they don't wanna see Hogan or Sting. :jordan4


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

WWE should have a scorpion appear randomly on the screen after a commercial break for just 1 second. You'd have a thread on here with 100+ pages instantly.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

BigSams50 said:


> If he doesnt need to wrestle in a shirt, then hell yes. I'd love to see a sting vs Taker match. Possibly even a few more if he can still go in the ring. I dont watch TNA though, can anyone comment on that?


I think Sting could get away with Shield-esque attire. He wore something in the Starrcade '97 match with Hogan that would work, even if he was slightly out of shape or aging. It also looked pretty badass.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

I mean, this is so bizarre, I don't know what to say. Sting, in his WCW time, was one of my favourite wrestlers, honestly one of the reason I liked wrestling so much. My favorite character by far. Then he went to TNA...and was still awesome in parts, but kind of faded away because of how small time TNA is. And now...10-15 years too late he's coming to the WWE?

I don't know what to say or what to think. He's 50-something. Will it be worth it? Maybe they can pump out a few matches from him, hell maybe a year or two somehow. And hopefully he'll have some good feuds and matches. But even in this best-case scenario, it will still be very strange. A legend, who IMO is and has always been just as awesome as Undertaker, Rock, Stone Cold, HBK...but who only spend 1-2 years, at the very end of his career, in the "big league."

The tragic thing, and I dare say a probable thing, is if he does come to the WWE....and he doesn't get the reaction he deserves, or they waste him entirely. I would rather he not come at all if that is the case. But you can't know fan reaction...except that the majority of people in the arenas will have at the most heard his name.

IDK.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

There is no way Sting would come to the WWE, maybe he shouldn't. Not even if they are a PG rated show! Maybe he is just as obsessed with the sport like Flair and Hogan to stay in TNA!


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Darth Tyrion said:


> WWE should have a scorpion appear randomly on the screen after a commercial break for just 1 second. You'd have a thread on here with 100+ pages instantly.


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Darth Tyrion said:


> WWE should have a scorpion appear randomly on the screen after a commercial break for just 1 second. You'd have a thread on here with 100+ pages instantly.


And then in the end reveal that it is the return of 2 Cold Scorpio/Flash Funk.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I get a huge kick out of the term "IWC hipster". Ok, lets say this person exists. You are trying to act too cool for school on a wrestling forum? :austin3 

We are all a little dorky. Some more than others. I can't stand Hogan but it would be cool to see him at WM 30. As for Sting I'd mark the fuck out and hell yes I'd want him to end the streak. Come at me Taker marks. :curry2

Bring :angle2 with you Stinger! :mark:


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Who'd carry the mic work aspect in the build? We know Taker can't resort to ABA style with his current gimmick and Sting isn't exactly known for promo expertise.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Some guy wrote this. I know it is impossible since Rumble is near us and they are tons of negotiations,but still thinking it gives me the chills.

"Enters #30, descends from the rafters, as CrowSting, never removes the trench coat, scorpion deathdrops ALL the people, Stinger splashes ALL the people, everyone is down, stands in the middle of the ring, points to the Wrestlemania sign, does the Undertaker throat slash move, and eliminates himself, stoically walking out of the arena not saying a word. Cue a two month build."


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I get a huge kick out of the term "IWC hipster". Ok, lets say this person exists. You are trying to act too cool for school on a wrestling forum? :austin3
> 
> We are all a little dorky. Some more than others. I can't stand Hogan but it would be cool to see him at WM 30. As for Sting I'd mark the fuck out and hell yes I'd want him to end the streak. Come at me Taker marks. :curry2
> 
> Bring :angle2 with you Stinger! :mark:


dorky? excuse me. I listen to rap. tone loc all day


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RockersReuion06 (Feb 27, 2006)

make it happen vince please


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Jesus this would be amazing, Sting :mark:

I'm setting myself up for disappointment


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I get a huge kick out of the term "IWC hipster". Ok, lets say this person exists. You are trying to act too cool for school on a wrestling forum? :austin3
> 
> We are all a little dorky. Some more than others. I can't stand Hogan but it would be cool to see him at WM 30. *As for Sting I'd mark the fuck out and hell yes I'd want him to end the streak.* Come at me Taker marks. :curry2
> 
> Bring :angle2 with you Stinger! :mark:


So you think the guy that has been with the company 23 years will just roll over for the guy who never had any dealings with the company for 30? iper1


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> Who'd carry the mic work aspect in the build? We know Taker can't resort to ABA style with his current gimmick and Sting isn't exactly known for promo expertise.


they don't have to say anything. they can do tricks to each other . it could be a really cool weekly segment on raw


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bmtrocks (Dec 17, 2012)

This is going to happen. Why would Sting allow his friend Warrior get in the Hall of Fame w/o him around? Plus if Meltz is reporting this is happening, it probably is. Meltz only reported that WWE tried to sign Sting in the past, but now he's saying that it's a sure deal.

Personally I'd mark out if he came out as Surfer Sting in the rumble in old gear with the Man Called Sting theme music.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> So you think the guy that has been with the company 23 years will just roll over for the guy who never had any dealings with the company for 30? iper1


I didn't say I think it would happen. You should read the bolded part again haha. But would I want it to? Yes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ITS STING


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I get a huge kick out of the term "IWC hipster". *Ok, lets say this person exists. You are trying to act too cool for school on a wrestling forum?* :austin3


I wouldn't doubt it. :littlefinger


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Stevewiser said:


> See my sig, if Sting had that entrance I'd mark like hell and so would just about everyone.


My Goodness...that gave me shivers...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

BlueRover said:


> I mean, this is so bizarre, I don't know what to say. Sting, in his WCW time, was one of my favourite wrestlers, honestly one of the reason I liked wrestling so much. My favorite character by far. Then he went to TNA...and was still awesome in parts, but kind of faded away because of how small time TNA is. And now...10-15 years too late he's coming to the WWE?
> 
> I don't know what to say or what to think. He's 50-something. Will it be worth it? Maybe they can pump out a few matches from him, hell maybe a year or two somehow. And hopefully he'll have some good feuds and matches. But even in this best-case scenario, it will still be very strange. A legend, who IMO is and has always been just as awesome as Undertaker, Rock, Stone Cold, HBK...but who only spend 1-2 years, at the very end of his career, in the "big league."
> 
> ...


My sentiments too, man. (Y)

I feel like it's just too late for Sting to make a big enough impact in the WWE. Most, including me, will recall him being the greatest gimmick in the WCW, but in TNA he just became a shadow of his former self. He said in an interview that he didn't go to WWE because of the fact they had many top stars already and he wouldn't be given the benefit of the doubt by Creative.


----------



## [email protected]@28 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Well WWE has the strongest feeling that The Icon Sting will finally come to WWE. With TNA in chaos financially and creatively Sting can no longer do anything for the company! Sting needs to finish his career on a big stage and no bigger stage then Wrestlemania. I don't forsee sting signing a short term contract like Brock Lesnar and a returning Hulk Hogan! Secoops put up WWE creative talking about plans for The Icon's debut! So a question what would be your idea for Sting's debut?

1st idea 

Have The Rock return to cut a promo about Wrestlemania XXX and have The Phenom do his yearly return and confront The Rock! Then have the lights go out and have the classic sting vingenette hit the titan tron and then cut seen to sting hit with crazy pyro! Sting in his classic Black and White with bat in hand. Hit the ring pump up the crown hitting the four corners as fans blow the roof of the arena and then sting look at both men raise the bat at The Rock and then Sting spin bat pointed at The Phenom and then Sting and Taker face to face center of the ring and both looking at the wrestlemania sign setting up Icon vs. Phenom. All though sting could take a loss against the streak do to time constraints, hence the reason for The Rock being involved in Stings debut setting the stage for Wrestlemania 31 the true Icon vs. Icon match The Icon Sting vs. The Rock where Rock will lose giving Sting his big victory and being put into the HOF and a perfect retirement! 

Just want to see other peoples idea's on a great debut for a legend of the business! They have to make the debut huge Vince has wanted Sting for years Sting is the last big thing left for WWE! Thanks for reading can't wait to read all the great debut idea's!


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Debut on Superstars and job to Kali under the name 'Smilin Stevie Borden'.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sting has all the marks wrapped around his finger.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll wait until theres a vignette of him on my TV


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Don't assume anything dude, if you do you will make an ass out of you and me

No but for real, sting :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

OP, you're aware that Sting is 55 years old right? This isn't 1999.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

6 months of squashing jobbers sounds good to me


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Sting coming to the WWE doesn't excite me now, guy should have went there 10-15 years ago not today when he's going to be 55 in a couple months.


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Taker cuts a promo about the streak, saying there's no one worthy of challenging him etc when Sting zooms down from the roof and stares him down/points at the sign with his bat


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

The annual Sting rumors always spur these discussions and in a lot of ways, the luster has worn away because the 'false alarm' that seem to sound every year. I also think we need to not count the chickens before the eggs hatch - nothing is official at this point. 

However, I'll be very honest, I would still enjoy seeing him show up to do a program with Undertaker for Wrestlemania, no matter how long overdue it is. Sting is THE opponent that long time fans had always wanted to see against Undertaker because how similar the two characters were; mysterious, dark, intimidating.

But what would this match really mean? Well, this all goes deeper though than just the similarities between the characters of The Phenom and The Icon, because in many ways, both men were the measuring sticks and standard for both the WWF/WWE and WCW locker rooms. The respect among their peers was unmatched and even if they weren't in the main event at a given time, they were still at the top of the food chain. They represented the same thing to their respective companies for decades, and in many ways still do. Undertaker and Sting are/were the epitome of WWF/WWE and WCW respectively, and defined the word 'loyalty'. Undertaker stuck with Vince through all of the rough times in the mid-90's. Sting has gone down, and prides himself as being the one man who made it outside of WWE.

For the most part, I think it's fair to say that the reason the Sting/WWE talks have all fallen through over the years since the purchase of WCW, has been pride...primarily on Sting's end. Yet, the talks continue to happen every year because despite their differences, both parties understand the money that is being left on the table. And while that money has been sitting there for quite some time, it really has come down to the wire and this is probably one of, if not the last opportunity for it to finally happen.

There are however obvious issues with having waited this long. Are they both way past their prime? Yes. Would the feud have been better 10-15 years ago? Probably. Will the match itself be lackluster? Also, probably - I mean they're a combined 102 years old. Will the current state of WWE and kayfabe take away from the potential feud? Possibly. But would it be a once in a life time show down for the ages? Well, yes. And that's what really sells it. And for it to potentially happen at the 30th anniversary of Wrestlemania? Well that seems like a worthy stage.

The time to have done the match really was at Wrestlemania 27 in Atlanta. The 2.21.11 promos had people buzzing like crazy and the potential show down, in WCW's old stomping grounds, would have been truly something special. Hell,the theme song for the event, "Written in the Stars" really couldn't have been more fitting. But it was not to be, and now WWE and Sting are down to the eleventh hour to potentially make something happen. So how would I do it? I really don't know the details, but one thing is for sure...Sting needs to play the antagonist, attempting to take down what is the most coveted thing in WWE; The Streak. That is the only way the angle can go down, because it's ultimately what everything has come down to for each man at this point in their lives. Undertaker's legacy is cemented, while Sting's in many ways still has to be finished. The struggle for Sting to try and write his final chapter by ending The Streak writes itself.

Like I said, should this have been done years ago? Definitely. But I honestly can't say I wouldn't want to see it, even in 2014, as I think the story has even more layers to it now that it did 10 years ago.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Sting just changed his twitter, facebook and official site with this.


Spoiler: STING


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Im so over people talking about his age like come on this is the fucking *WRESTLING LEGEND STING* were talking about coming to WWE!!! with the possibility to participate in the most anticipated match ever with The Undertaker......how does a true wrestling fan not get excited about that??


As for his debut you have to stick him in immediately with Undertaker. Nothing else he does in WWE will matter until that match happens.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

I'd have him job to Brock Lesnar at Elimination Chamber before Brock goes on to dominate The Undertaker and leaves him in a pool of his own blood.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*



NoLeafClover said:


> The annual Sting rumors always spur these discussions and in a lot of ways, the luster has worn away because the 'false alarm' that seem to sound every year. I also think we need to not count the chickens before the eggs hatch - nothing is official at this point.
> 
> However, I'll be very honest, I would still enjoy seeing him show up to do a program with Undertaker for Wrestlemania, no matter how long overdue it is. Sting is THE opponent that long time fans had always wanted to see against Undertaker because how similar the two characters were; mysterious, dark, intimidating.
> 
> ...


Very good post. (Y)

Actually turned me round as my main concern would be if they could actually have a decent match, but in this case, story>wrestling. I haven't watched TNA for years so this might sound stupid but can Sting still take decent bumps? If so that's all you need really.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Sting Vs. Helmsley at WrestleMania 30. Thank you!

- Vic


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

I would much prefer the Crow gimmick Sting, or even Joker Sting than a gimmick that is Steve Borden with facepaint like he has been in TNA recently.

I don't have much faith in the WWE creative, but I do have faith that if Taker is involved his WM angles are usually pretty good. 

Of all the potential matchups the only one that gives me hope of a good story is if he challenges Taker. Then it would be a good dark storyline.

If it is HHH, then oh brother, they will have endless discussion segments.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Anyone who genuinely thinks Sting vs Taker wouldn't be a big deal needs to be instantly fed to piranhas.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

I still think that there is a chance that Sting could be the mystery investor and/or be reinstated next week......HOWEVER, with Meltzer reporting that WWE creative is working on his character, I think Sting is weighing his options at worst.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Vic Capri said:


> Now or never, Sting. What's it going to be?!!
> 
> - Vic


It's time for Stinger to break on through to the other side


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

If Sting is truly coming for this year's WM, against Taker, they will probably need to make him a great deal (money-wise) and give him a big win that occurs BEFORE the WM match. If they bring Sting in at the Rumble, at 30, and have him win it unexpectedly...then decline the title match so he can face Taker, that would be incredible.

However, how believable would it be for Sting to win the Rumble? That's the best way to build him up, quickly, and without putting him in the ring often...and maybe we can get two Rumble favorites to eliminate each other.

Also, for what reason would Sting have to choose the streak over the title? It's probably the biggest question in this scenario.


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

I don't understand the taker vs sting thing? 5 years ago ok huge, but we all know taker isn't losing to a 55yr old sting, and if I were sting I wouldn't after all these years jump ship just to tarnish my legacy and lose!! I can see real Americans attacking hogan, and hulk calling sting for back up setting up hogan and sting vs the real Americans at wm!


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Sting is not coming to the WWE. Sorry Vince, but not everybody sells their soul for big money. Sting will take some time off and be back in TNA in a couple of months. Believe that (Y)


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Masquerade said:


> Some guy wrote this. I know it is impossible since Rumble is near us and they are tons of negotiations,but still thinking it gives me the chills.
> 
> "Enters #30, descends from the rafters, as CrowSting, never removes the trench coat, scorpion deathdrops ALL the people, Stinger splashes ALL the people, everyone is down, stands in the middle of the ring, points to the Wrestlemania sign, does the Undertaker throat slash move, and eliminates himself, stoically walking out of the arena not saying a word. Cue a two month build."


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

If it happens. Big if

Taker returns in the main event slot of Raw. Cuts a promo about how he's beaten everyone in the business, Triple H, Kane, Punk, Batista, Michaels, Flair.....Sting comes out. No words. Just a staredown. 

OP, Why is Rock even needed?


----------



## krillep (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Sting deserves the win before hall of fame.

He should not be buried because he's a WCW guy.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

If I was to debut him in WWE I'd have him talk shit to Undertaker, then come out in skinny jeans and give him a shot to the head with a baseball bat.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*



reyfan said:


> If I was to debut him in WWE I'd have him talk shit to Undertaker, then come out in skinny jeans and give him a shot to the head with a baseball bat.


yepp. Every superstar should now wear skinny jeans.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: WWE working on creative plans for Sting's arrival*

stiiing!! STIIIIINGGG!!!!!


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*

Here's what I would do for WM. I think it's a win-win situation for both Undertaker and Sting.

5-6 weeks before WM, have the authority at the beginning of RAW announce that Undertaker's match at WM will be a Tag Team Match (HHH does this because he's obviously a heel and he wants to see Undertaker lose, to make up for HHH losing to Undertaker at WM a couple times). The Authority also announce there will be a Tag Tournament tonight to decide which tag team will face 'Taker and his mystery opponent at WM, and to have a chance at ending Undertaker's streak (and obviously 'Taker can pick a partner of his choosing). 

Later that night a young heel Tag Team wins the tournament (take for example maybe Cessaro, Swagger, etc whoever; build them up!). As they celebrate in the ring after winning, the lights go out and they hear 'Takers bell gong. End Raw.

Fast forward a week or two into the angle (with the heels talking trash and bragging for a couple weeks now about how they are going to make history at WM by defeating 'Taker), Undertaker finally makes his big return on Raw and talks on the mic about his tag team match at WM. He basically says "whether it's a singles match, a tag match, a hell in a cell, or whatever else the Authority throws at him, it won't matter in the end. Because the end result will always be the same. His opponents will REST... IN... PEACE".

Then the heel tag team interrupts and confronts Undertaker in the middle of the ring. The two heels surround 'Taker, and on the mic they say, "We disagree! This year the streak ends 'Taker! Why? Because this year 'Taker, you'll be facing us in a Tag Team match at WrestleMania! That means if your partner, WHOEVER THAT PERSON WILL BE (wink wink, nudge nudge to the audience), is pinned by any one of us... you're streak is over! No asterisks, no do-overs, no more perfect record, just a loss in the L column for you 'Taker! See 'Taker, we figured it out. No one can beat you in one-on-one encounters in WM, we get that, but that's because all of your challengers were too stupid and inferior to figure out another way, another out, another solution to your invincible WM moments. This time 'Taker, you're streak will not continue, because you can't control you're own fate! Your fate will be left in the hands of another man this time. Another man who obviously can't perform to the level as you 'Taker. Another man who obviously never had a WM streak of legendary status as you 'Taker. See, you're going in at a disadvantage 'Taker. Your partner will be blindsided by us. And we'll steal that victory from under you, end your WM streak, destroy your legacy, and send you packing back to the graveyard where you came from; as a loser, joining your past victims' gravestones! HAHAHA, Good luck 'Taker!..."

Then as the heels drop the mic and approach 'Taker for a classic heel-on-face beatdown, the lights go out and suddenly a spot light shines to the rafters to show a brooding crow perched at the top and then a scorpion black and white symbol subliminally flashes across the Titantron. The crowd erupts in cheers, and as the lights turn back on, it is revealed that Undertaker's cloud/fog has covered the ring, 'Taker has vanished, and one of the heels has been laid out on the mat. The other heel looks around clueless and stunned as to what has happened to his partner and to his surroundings. As the fog clears up a bit more we see in the ring a black baseball bat laying right next to the fallen heel opponent. 

The crowd chants for Sting, as the heel opponents recover and look around in amazement, confusion, and fear. 'Takers bell/gong sounds off to end the segment.

The camera cuts to the commentators to get their thoughts on what occurred. JBL, King, and Cole don't know what to make of what happened, but at the same time they all suggest/allude that this mystery man with the crow, symbol, and bat has had his presence felt here at WWE in a major way, and this mystery person most likely could be Undertaker's tag team partner at WM. We'll find out more in the upcoming weeks leading up to WM. 

End Raw.

And just take it from there in the final few weeks leading up to WM. It practically writes itself. Don't have Sting debut on TV until WM. Just keep it simple; showing symbolisms and other exciting signs of Sting's reveal to the audience. Have 'Taker cut a couple promos, and have the heels still winning on TV and staying confident/looking strong for their match against 'Taker and the mystery partner (Sting).

While this is all going on, Sting is back home training and getting into the best shape he can possibly be in; getting ready for his WM and WWE debut and match.


There are a thousand ways to introduce Sting in WWE. This is just one of them off the top of my head. Now the question is (if Sting is coming to WWE), can WWE's creative be CREATIVE enough to write something that won't screw up Sting, his match, his angle, and his legacy? Judging by WWE's track record, I'm a little skeptical. But I'm hoping everything goes well, IF Sting does show up in WWE this year (whether it's for WM or after).


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE working on creative plans for Sting's arrival*

AHHH, it smells like WrestleMania season. Every year this comes up, even though i want him to sign a legends deal so we can get a Sting DVD. I will sit back and wait and see what happens. I know he has gotten close before, and if he really is done wrestling, then he will go to WWE. If he wants to continue to wrestle he will stay in TNA.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: WWE working on creative plans for Sting's arrival*

I really wish people wouldn't put blatant spoilers in the thread title, i'd have rather this have been a surprise :-/


----------



## CrackInDaShield (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*



Ravenz_Rulz said:


> Here's what I would do for WM. I think it's a win-win situation for both Undertaker and Sting.
> 
> 5-6 weeks before WM, have the authority at the beginning of RAW announce that Undertaker's match at WM will be a Tag Team Match (HHH does this because he's obviously a heel and he wants to see Undertaker lose, to make up for HHH losing to Undertaker at WM a couple times). The Authority also announce there will be a Tag Tournament tonight to decide which tag team will face 'Taker and his mystery opponent at WM, and to have a chance at ending Undertaker's streak (and obviously 'Taker can pick a partner of his choosing).
> 
> ...


I seriously just jammed my pants reading that. Freaking Awesome scenario! And have Sting's Metallica theme play at WM, or his crow theme from WCW. It would be perfect.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*



CrackInDaShield said:


> I seriously just jammed my pants reading that. Freaking Awesome scenario! And have Sting's Metallica theme play at WM, or his crow theme from WCW. It would be perfect.


The reaction of the crowd at Wrestle Mania would be deafening... grown men crying in happiness to Sting's reveal lol. It would definitely be an amazing moment. But we'll see. Big IF still, but it's fun to fantasize about the possibilities.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

el dandy said:


> Point is, the match doesn't need to be great or some epic 30 minute battle.
> 
> 10 minutes is all you need.
> 
> ...


10 minutes for a match that the fans wanted to see since 1997? 10 minutes for a match that could be the biggest draw of all time? Are you kiddin' me? They need 30 minutes with the entrances and video packages. The match will be epic with WWE production, entrances and the staredown between Taker and Sting. This match would be more awesome than a 40 minutes borefest with submission holds and no storytelling.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just like every other year: I'll only believe it when I actually see it.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

Just what the WWE needs, more old, fat guys who can't wrestle.


----------



## Jericho Addict (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't think we need to worry about Sting and how over he'll be. Every crowd is going to have some fans who know who he was, and a lot will be full of smarks who will be cheering for the guy.

Thing is, the Sting character is insanely marketable as well. Newer wrestling fans and the kids might not know who he is, but given the right promotion and build up. It will quickly be 'cool' to know who Sting is, and younger fans will be claiming they've followed his whole career in no time.

The young fans will fall in love with the Sting character because it's very larger than life and comic bookesque. There's no doubt in my mind that Sting has the talent, even at 54/55 to get over with a new audience. 

That aside, the WWE marketing machine will put him on the map again.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

Rigby said:


> Just what the WWE needs, more old, fat guys who can't wrestle.


If Sting is fat then Bray Wyatt is OBESE.


----------



## Sonnen Says (Jun 24, 2013)

Sting needs to think for himself his return will bring a big buzz to him and WWE itself. Plus he will probably get a better contract than TNA. So it's really now or never for him.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Even Dave Meltzer thinks that this time Sting may end up signing contract with WWE.


So much potential for the greatest WCW superstar of all time in WWE. Just sign Sting; if NOT for yourself, then at least for all your fans, who deserve to see you end your career on a high note at the biggest stage.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Rigby said:


> Just what the WWE needs, more old, fat guys who can't wrestle.


Just because some of you are so obsessed with sting being fat, which he really isn't anyway , I'll just go ahead and fucking say it ....hhh has been fat for many years and CMpunk is in horrible shape ......


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

if you're not from the indyz, have 190 pounds, look like a hobo and if you don't have boring holds then the IWC hipsters will shit on you no matter if you're a legend or not.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

If Sting does sign the contract, he will be treated like a god in the WWE. he has no worries about being treated incorrectly in 2014. I understand his reason of not coming when WCW was bought out. 

But WWE.COM has been buttering Sting up, he has been even been voted best US Champion. He may be older, but younger fans will love his character and us older fans will mark the fuck out.

Sting should come in the night after Wrestlemania to a smark city, and wrestle for a year before retiring at Wrestlemania 31 cementing his legacy and entering the HOF.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

musclehead said:


> Sting just changed his twitter, facebook and official site with this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: STING


:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


Shit just got serious


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::cheer:cheer


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

And he also unfollowed 4 people twitter, one being Dixie Carter.
Which is a real downer guys. Because Sting is a real gentelman and professional. This reeks of staging an exit.
If he really was about to quit, I don't think he would unfollow people like a 10-year old. 
I think this is a work guys.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Nope dont see it happening. Its gonna be the same thing all over again.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Yessir!


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

A Must Watch


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wagg said:


> if you're not from the indyz, have 190 pounds, look like a hobo and if you don't have boring holds then the IWC hipsters will shit on you no matter if you're a legend or not.


IWC hipsters :lmao

Those guys are the coolest. 



THE_sXeBeast said:


> AHHH, it smells like WrestleMania season. Every year this comes up, even though i want him to sign a legends deal so we can get a Sting DVD. I will sit back and wait and see what happens. I know he has gotten close before, and if he really is done wrestling, then he will go to WWE. If he wants to continue to wrestle he will stay in TNA.


A Sting DVD set if done right could be one of the best. 

I won't think less of Sting if he doesn't sign with WWE but I will :mark: if he signs. It's Sting. It's not like it's just some dude. It's arguably one of the biggest name in pro wrestling to never come to the WWE. 

LOL @ Sting being fat. What does that make Bray Wyatt & Brodus Clay?


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

By the way, a fan asked Lance Storm why people keep saying Sting is going to WWE. HE said cause Meltzer said so. Another fan said on twitter that it is being said every fucking year. And Meltzer said that he didn't say jack every year except 2014. So there is a big chance.


----------



## Da MastaMind (Jan 4, 2014)

I am not interested in seeing Sting job to The Undertaker at all.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

He is an idiot if this is a work and he goes back to TNA. And it's once again, another sad attempt by Dixie Carter to get people talking about TNA. it's getting repetitive and lame.

Surely Sting knows that there is nothing left for him in TNA. It's 'time' well that time should have been years ago, but the time is now for Sting to come to WWE.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

He is an idiot if this is a work and he goes back to TNA. And it's once again, another sad attempt by Dixie Carter to get people talking about TNA. it's getting repetitive and lame.

Surely Sting knows that there is nothing left for him in TNA. It's 'time' well that time should have been years ago, but the time is now for Sting to come to WWE.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

double post


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Masquerade said:


> And he also unfollowed 4 people twitter, one being Dixie Carter.
> Which is a real downer guys. Because Sting is a real gentelman and professional. This reeks of staging an exit.
> If he really was about to quit, I don't think he would unfollow people like a 10-year old.
> I think this is a work guys.


LOL at judging someone based who he followed/unfollowed on twitter. I thought only teenyboppers did that?


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Oops, I timed out. Sorry about that.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was a HUGE sting fan in wcw as a kid. I would mark out like crazy. :mark:


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Honestly, this year would be perfect for it. This years mania is going to be loaded with star power. Undertakers match, unless vs Cena or Daniel Bryan, will be kind of lost in the shuffle. If he wrestles Sting, they can do alot of smoke and mirrors to protect them both and have Taker win.

Then, at Summerslam or somewhere down the line: Sting and Brothers of Destruction vs Wyatss


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

The kid in me wants to see this happen. Sting is in my top 5 all time favorite wrestlers. Surfer and crow sting. Stings storyline/character change on 96/97 was incredible and his overness was as impressive as almost anything I've seen. The man didn't say a word for a year and was easily the most over man in wrestling. One of the coolest most badass characters I've ever seen. If the he debuts with this character he will easily gain over a new fanbase, not even a question in my mind.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Masquerade said:


> Some guy wrote this. I know it is impossible since Rumble is near us and they are tons of negotiations,but still thinking it gives me the chills.
> 
> "Enters #30, descends from the rafters, as CrowSting, never removes the trench coat, scorpion deathdrops ALL the people, Stinger splashes ALL the people, everyone is down, stands in the middle of the ring, points to the Wrestlemania sign, does the Undertaker throat slash move, and eliminates himself, stoically walking out of the arena not saying a word. Cue a two month build."


Yup! That's what I'm talking about! Except he has his baseball bat.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Masquerade said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> 
> Shit just got serious


Probably means he'll be back at TNA at some point, again.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Have Taker enter the rumble, get eliminated by Sting = instant feud. Let Sting beat him at Elimination Chamber too. 

Probably won't happen, but it's wishful thinking. 

Here's a thought - what if Vince, after ALL this time, decides to use Sting to NOT face The Undertaker, but to put over John Cena?

vince and Cena be like - :vince :cena5

While Undetaker is like :taker


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Sting has all the marks wrapped around his finger.


That's an awesome photo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RudeAwakening (Jan 3, 2012)

What does that message on his twitter actually mean? Does anyone want to interpret?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

If Sting isn't revealed as the investor next week or is reinstated, he's WWE bound.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

musclehead said:


> Last week I saw Sting actually on his feet while putting on the deathlock on EC3.
> 
> Boy wrestling fans really hate the legends these days.


Not really. I don't even hate Sting. The Undertaker shouldn't be wasted on him at a point where he has two matches left at most.


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Sting WWE bound (How should WWE do sting's debut)*



NoLeafClover said:


> The annual Sting rumors always spur these discussions and in a lot of ways, the luster has worn away because the 'false alarm' that seem to sound every year. I also think we need to not count the chickens before the eggs hatch - nothing is official at this point.
> 
> However, I'll be very honest, I would still enjoy seeing him show up to do a program with Undertaker for Wrestlemania, no matter how long overdue it is. Sting is THE opponent that long time fans had always wanted to see against Undertaker because how similar the two characters were; mysterious, dark, intimidating.
> 
> ...


This couldn't have been said any better...while it would have been great to see this years ago, the story almost means more happening now. Almost as if their careers have finally brought them to this intersection. I'm all for it!


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Also be aware that Dave Meltzer dosen't report just for the sake of reporting and generally is very accurate on what he reports. He is reporting that the two parties are working on monikers and possible ring names. For him to even mention that says things are serious, as Meltzer has never really gave the Sting to WWE rumors over the past decade any mention unless it was to dismiss them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


>


NOT GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaska Whatley said:


> and possible ring names.


Erm....


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll go to Wrestlemania 30 if Sting joins.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

i hope sting enters number 30 in the royal rumble :mark:


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Erm....


Most likely it will be "A man called Sting" for trademark and copyright purposes.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaska Whatley said:


> Most likely it will be "A man called Sting" for trademark and copyright purposes.


Coming down the isle, The Undertaker.
Coming down the isle, A Man Called Steve....oh shit Sting.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Shaska Whatley said:


> Most likely it will be "A man called Sting" for trademark and copyright purposes.


You can't have Crow Sting with the "A man called Sting" theme. Imagine that


----------



## crackers (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh my God... no. 30... it's Surfboardin' Steve Bordin!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

murder said:


> You can't have Crow Sting with the "A man called Sting" theme. Imagine that


The WWE owns the Man called Sting theme, and I think they own the Crow theme as well. Not really too hard to call him that and use the crow theme.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope Sting is not trolling us with all the messages on his Facebook etc. Just come STING! Dixie Carter is probably setting all this up to gain some interest in her shit-hole of a company.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> I hope Sting is not trolling us with all the messages on his Facebook etc. Just come STING! Dixie Carter is probably setting all this up to gain some interest in her shit-hole of a company.


My thoughts exactly TBH. I'm convinced he is returning to TNA the same as he usually does.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I wonder what JR thinks of this whole situation

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

RudeAwakening said:


> What does that message on his twitter actually mean? Does anyone want to interpret?


holy cow i just went to his website and that message is up

the way sting is written looks SWEET. The "G" has a point-tail to it. Awesome


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> I hope Sting is not trolling us with all the messages on his Facebook etc. Just come STING! Dixie Carter is probably setting all this up to gain some interest in her shit-hole of a company.





Clint Eastwood said:


> My thoughts exactly TBH. I'm convinced he is returning to TNA the same as he usually does.


If he goes back to TNA and Dixie thinks that the rumors of Sting going to WWE will benefit them then they're fucking stupid. It happened back in 2011 and they have seen that nobody gave a fuck about their company. Just sign the damn papers Stinger and come to the 'E.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been a fan of Sting since 1996. As a child, watching him beat up the NWO still till this day gives me chills when remembering it. If he signs with the WWE, I'll be one happy man. If he were to fight Taker at WM, I don't care how good or crap the match turns out to be. I'd just be so glad that I finally got to see it. Something that I have been dreaming to see for years. Please let it finally be true. Please..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish Sting's children were WWE fans, (hopefully they are) cause if I was the child to Sting, I would beg my dad to go to WWE for a year maybe just so I could see him wrestle and show the world why he is the 'Icon' and to see him wrestle at Wrestlemania.

Id be guilt-tripping him all the time :L 'Dad go to WWE please' etc.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

The funniest comments I've seen and I've seen it more than once is when people say "Sting will tell Taker to take it easy on him but Taker won't he'll beat the hell out of him" people who say this are clueless about how professional wrestling works. :lel

Sting is not a noob to wrestling just because he'd be a noob to WWE. He would never ask Taker that, Sting is all about respect and so is Taker. They're both all about doing business right.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Clint Eastwood said:


> My thoughts exactly TBH. I'm convinced he is returning to TNA the same as he usually does.


If this is trolling, Dave Meltzer must be fooled as well. 

The reason the Sting to WWe rumors is huge and gaining legitimacy is because of him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ekaf said:


> I have been a fan of Sting since 1996. As a child, watching him beat up the NWO still till this day gives me chills when remembering it. If he signs with the WWE, I'll be one happy man. If he were to fight Taker at WM, I don't care how good or crap the match turns out to be. I'd just be so glad that I finally got to see it. Something that I have been dreaming to see for years. Please let it finally be true. Please..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I feel the same way. I started watching around 95/96 when I was 4/5 so I was a great age for the NWO because I was so angry at Hulk Hogan (who at the time I didn't really consider a person he was up there with Batman and the Power Rangers) so Sting quickly became one of my favorites. Him beating Hogan for the title was probably one of the best moments of my life at the time it happened. I was that happy. I had just turned 7 and that storyline had been going on for a year, which for me was basically forever. 


I remember being a kid and looking at magazines at the food store and I remember there was an issue that was about the ultimate dream card (or whatever the called it on the cover) and Sting/Undertaker was the main event of that dream card. I was pretty young at the time and since seeing that magazine it's always been something that I've wanted to see. I have tickets to Wrestlemania in New Orleans and if I can see that match with my brother and best friend, the ones who were always watching wrestling with me, it would be amazing. I really don't see how anyone that older than 20 can say that this match wouldn't be a big deal to them. If you watched these guys as kids this has to be the dream match. If you didn't start watching until after WCW went to shit then I can understand if you don't think the match would be a big deal.


----------



## Terry Gyimah (Feb 21, 2011)

Sting vs Daniel Bryan would actually be a great feud


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaska Whatley said:


> If this is trolling, Dave Meltzer must be fooled as well.
> 
> The reason the Sting to WWe rumors is huge and gaining legitimacy is because of him.
> 
> ...


Trust me mate, i WANT to believe it. Ive just heard it too many times now, even if Dave says so this time.


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

TNA is better than wwe .. So i hope he won't go to the pg show..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, I've heard this too many times over the years to believe it just yet. I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Trust me mate, i WANT to believe it. Ive just heard it too many times now, even if Dave says so this time.


Not saying it's definably going to happen, but it's the most realistic chance it has ever been. I wouldn't be shocked if he ends back in TNA as the investor.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaska Whatley said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if he ends back in TNA as the investor.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Pretty much what i think TBH  Maybe that what his twitter etc messages are leading to...


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

The question you need to ask is whether WWE can introduce him in the right way? Will they shock us, as would be right? Or spoil the surprise, like they did with Batista? Will the crowd know who he is? Or will they be in another fucking Necropolis full of people sitting on their hands?

If he signs, it'll be a big deal. Please don't waste it on a dead crowd and an announcement on WWE.com.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

just imagine Sting in the rafters at RAW when Undertaker makes his return with the crow on his hand and the 'This is Sting' monologue playing with the theme while he's there. :mark: 

It was an awesome time to be a WCW/nWo/Sting fan during that period.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> The question you need to ask is whether WWE can introduce him in the right way? Will they shock us, as would be right? Or spoil the surprise, like they did with Batista? Will the crowd know who he is? Or will they be in another fucking Necropolis full of people sitting on their hands?
> 
> If he signs, it'll be a big deal. Please don't waste it on a dead crowd and an announcement on WWE.com.


You're right about the "introducing him" part. That is such a huge part for a guy who already is known from other companies making their debut in WWE. Just look at Jericho in 1999. 

This is why, to me, it would have been epic if Sting came to WWE sometime between 2001-2003. He was still in his prime at this time, and all of the fans knew who he was, and he was still HUGE. He could have debuted with the Sting crow gimmick, and everything.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is the first time I've visited this thread because I, like many others, am very skeptical about Sting ever stepping foot in a WWE ring. After reading some of this, I got to say, there is most definitely a lot of smoke. No fire yet, but I think it may happen. Meltzer, the ominous website message, the rumors that WWE is already working on creative for him, there's a lot to that.

I would definitely be excited to see Sting, even if for a short time. I really enjoyed his Crow character and the slow burn pursuit of the nWo. The guy is getting up there in age so I can't see him being around too long. I hope he wears the full body suit like he did at Starrcade against Hogan.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

why does everyone always think Undertaker and Sting would be a good pairing? Just because Sting was a silent dark character for a year or so almost 20 years ago. Their characters don't mesh well at all imo, especially nowadays since Stings character is not the silent crow sting anymore.

If you do want to go the crow route then i would rather see something like Brock and Undertaker brawling, The Shield or the Wyatts coming down to help Brock finish off the taker only for the lights to go out, and there's Sting with baseball bat in hand taking out the shield/Wyatts while Brock and Taker brawl to the back. That way you have Brock vs Lesnar + Bray Wyatt/Reigns vs Sting at wrestlemania. Sting is too old to face Taker imo and needs a younger guy to work with.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

If it doesn't happen soon it'll never happen.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Pretty much what i think TBH  Maybe that what his twitter etc messages are leading to...


Big question is can TNA afford him? Sting would have to take a sizable cut to stay with TNA and I don't think he would be willing to do that if WWE has much more money on the table.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Maelstrom21 said:


> This is the first time I've visited this thread because I, like many others, am very skeptical about Sting ever stepping foot in a WWE ring. After reading some of this, I got to say, there is most definitely a lot of smoke. No fire yet, but I think it may happen. Meltzer, the ominous website message, the rumors that WWE is already working on creative for him, there's a lot to that.
> 
> I would definitely be excited to see Sting, even if for a short time. I really enjoyed his Crow character and the slow burn pursuit of the nWo. The guy is getting up there in age so I can't see him being around too long. I hope he wears the full body suit like he did at Starrcade against Hogan.


Fucking this! This is the attire that Sting should wear if he comes to WWE. It will silence the haters and no more jokes about him being fat or rasslin in a t-shirt.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This is slightly off topic but did Sting ever face Bryan Adams while they were in WCW? That would have been a funny little pop-related match.*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I wonder if they could get him to induct The Ultimate Warrior since they tag teamed long time ago in the past.










Yes that is Zeb, aka Dutch Mantel.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *This is slightly off topic but did Sting ever face Bryan Adams while they were in WCW? That would have been a funny little pop-related match.*


Close enough 

xs8vzi


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wagg said:


> just imagine Sting in the rafters at RAW when Undertaker makes his return with the crow on his hand and the 'This is Sting' monologue playing with the theme while he's there. :mark:
> 
> It was an awesome time to be a WCW/nWo/Sting fan during that period.


How :mark: worthy would it have been to see that version of Sting in the WWF?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

This is a straight quote from the Observer newsletter:



> The company has believed for months that Sting was coming in this year and it’s been talked about of late even more like it’s going to happen. Sting first had to work out his TNA contract before they can officially negotiate a deal.


As has been stated by several people, even Dave Meltzer seems to think there's a good chance he's coming in this year. He doesn't post rumors like this just for the hell of it.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Would be awesome to get a Sting DVD if he returns, but please no undertaker match at this point it would be more than awful


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Just watched the Magnus sting match . Sting can still go fine, no questions asked . The guy can take bumps like anybody in the business . Just loose a few pounds and he is ready for a wrestlemania match .


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

If i get the chance to say i witnessed The Undertaker vs Sting in my lifetime........:mark::mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

After watching the magnus sting match last night I think Sting can still go but he's gotta lose some pounds and lose that shirt... but the amount I'd :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: if this was 01 but this has been my dream match since I was a kid and this match would sell WM period you can have shitty title matches but this match attracts alot of attention


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Lifted this from Dave's twitter.. As I said in my last post, it seems even Dave Meltzer thinks Sting might be going to WWE this year, and he's right alot more often than some folks would want you to believe.



> Duff-stin ‏@Dustin_uchiha_
> @LanceStorm why are people saying stings going to wwe?
> 
> Lance Storm ‏@LanceStorm
> ...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Srdjan99 said:


> Would be awesome to get a Sting DVD if he returns, but please no undertaker match at this point it would be more than awful


Every year the Undertaker match is supposed to be terrible and every year it's the best match at WM. He wrestles once a year, he will put on the best match every time.


----------



## BookerT&theMCMGs (Jul 31, 2012)

I know it won't happen but I wish it could be Sting vs. Shawn Michaels.
Sting and Undertaker already crossed paths in WCW. Sting and Michaels never been in the same place and same time before (hmmm....Memphis maybe?). I think Michaels could get a better match out of Sting. Probably wont happen but one can wish.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Fredo In The Cut said:


> Every year the Undertaker match is supposed to be terrible and every year it's the best match at WM. He wrestles once a year, he will put on the best match every time.


Amen.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.therealsting.com/

"The only thing that's for sure about Sting is nothing's for sure".


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> http://www.therealsting.com/
> 
> "The only thing that's for sure about Sting is nothing's for sure".


Id love to believe it, but i can honestly see him just returning to TNA now. That message could just mean that.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

It might just happen this year and God help me, if they announce his return and under "A Man Called Sting".


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I really, really don't want to see Taker vs Sting and I don't understand why so many are marking out for it. Taker/Brock, Taker/Cena, Taker/Virtually Anybody Else - all better matches than a questionable contest against Sting.

If the last few years of Sting's TNA run are indicative of the work rate that he brings to the table for WWE and Mania, then he can keep his shirt-wearing, lazy ass home and I'll just tip my hat to him when he gets the eventual Hall of Fame nod.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Guys I want Sting to come more than anything during my wrestling fandom.
BUT
All these messages affect me negatively. If he were meant to come he wouldn't screw with us. He'd let this go silently.
And maybe just maybe his PR team knows its that time of the year and put these stuff up just to get a raise from TNA.
I mean these messages better be real rhis time. I really had enough. JUST COME TO WWE AND LEAVE PIECE OF SHIT BURDEN THAT IS TNA.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Id love to believe it, but i can honestly see him just returning to TNA now. That message could just mean that.


Only reason I think its likely to happen is because of Meltzer. If this was just more mess, he would have dismissed it weeks ago.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> http://www.therealsting.com/
> 
> "The only thing that's for sure about Sting is nothing's for sure".







He said the same thing before he went into "Crow" mode in '96. Hope that he's coming :mark:


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Clint Eastwood said:


> Id love to believe it, but i can honestly see him just returning to TNA now. That message could just mean that.


Blondie is right.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Come to think about it, I'd say it's TNA just fucking with us and trying to garner viewers for their shitty show. I remember Bischoff trolling the audience with the 2-2-11 shit.


----------



## screw you mcmahon (Aug 13, 2011)

Hate to break it to people, but Sting isn't wrestling at Wrestlemania 30. While it's possible he could sign a deal to be inducted into the hall of fame and do a DVD with WWE, I doubt he'll wrestle under Vince. Everyone wants to blame Sting for not wrestling in WWE, but maybe the real person that should be blamed for Sting not wrestling in WWE is Mcmahon. He's the one that turned guys such as DDP into bonafied jobbers. That's the whole reason you won't see Sting come to WWE, because he won't have the power that he did in TNA that he wouldn't in WWE. Plus they miss the boat on Sting/Taker. This match should have happened at WM 27, but now for some reason I would not be as nearly as hyped to see it.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Masquerade said:


> Some guy wrote this. I know it is impossible since Rumble is near us and they are tons of negotiations,but still thinking it gives me the chills.
> 
> "Enters #30, descends from the rafters, as CrowSting, never removes the trench coat, scorpion deathdrops ALL the people, Stinger splashes ALL the people, everyone is down, stands in the middle of the ring, points to the Wrestlemania sign, does the Undertaker throat slash move, and eliminates himself, stoically walking out of the arena not saying a word. Cue a two month build."


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Undertaker vs Sting used to be a match that I wanted to see 10 years ago. Since then, it's died down with every single passing year. That description that one person wrote, however, has re-ignited the want and need to see this match.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Fredo In The Cut said:


> Every year the Undertaker match is supposed to be terrible and every year it's the best match at WM. He wrestles once a year, he will put on the best match every time.


Well the last few years hes faced guys like punk, hhh, and hbk. 

You seriously think a guy 55 year old guy in a t shirt can out stand a 20 min match with the undertaker? Like what can he even do for 25 mins straight without being worn out in the first 10 mins?
I don't watch TNA but usually isn't sting long and most matches tag team matches so he really doesn't have to do anything and his single matches about under 15 mins?

don't nobody want that.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Shikamaru said:


> Well the last few years hes faced guys like punk, hhh, and hbk.
> 
> You seriously think a guy 55 year old guy in a t shirt can out stand a 20 min match with the undertaker? Like what can he even do for 25 mins straight without being worn out in the first 10 mins?
> I don't watch TNA but usually isn't sting long and most matches tag team matches so he really doesn't have to do anything and his single matches about under 15 mins?
> ...


Most fans are willing to put up with a 1.5-2 star match just for the spectacle of the match.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

stings coming back to big time tv just in time for the robocop reboot. I smell cross promotion 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shikamaru said:


> Well the last few years hes faced guys like punk, hhh, and hbk.
> 
> You seriously think a guy 55 year old guy in a t shirt can out stand a 20 min match with the undertaker? Like what can he even do for 25 mins straight without being worn out in the first 10 mins?
> I don't watch TNA but usually isn't sting long and most matches tag team matches so he really doesn't have to do anything and his single matches about under 15 mins?
> ...


Well listen to someone who watches TNA: Sting can still go. He Isn't going to get blown up 10 minutes into a match. If the E needs him to go 20 then he can go 20. Right now Sting is better conditioned than Taker, so if nobody questions Taker's ability then nobody should have any doubts about Sting.

And for the record Sting vs. Taker can rival Hogan/Rock. It's the greatest wrestling spectacle that can be booked today. And it'll be a better match than 2 stars.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Well listen to someone who watches TNA: Sting can still go. He Isn't going to get blown up 10 minutes into a match. If the E needs him to go 20 then he can go 20. Right now Sting is better conditioned than Taker, so if nobody questions Taker's ability then nobody should have any doubts about Sting.
> 
> And for the record Sting vs. Taker can rival Hogan/Rock. It's the greatest wrestling spectacle that can be booked today. And it'll be a better match than 2 stars.


Sting is balding fat, wears a t-shirt, and had to be carried to a good match by Austin Aries. So no.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been wrong before, but from what I can tell he is going to WWE and even Dixie knows it. Think about it, she recently said out with the old in with the new, kind of hard to say that when you have a 54 nearly 55 year old wrestler who gets paid 1/2 a million dollars a year for you. Then he loses the contract termination match against Magnus. I'm not an avid TNA follower I mainly keep up with it by reading results so maybe I'm wrong that this has happened there before but I don't see Sting as someone who likes doing kind of things like having his contract terminated storyline wise then showing back up. I've heard about the new investor thing they have going so maybe it is possible Sting is the new investor, but if that isn't the case I believe he's a lock for WWE.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

It would be great if him, along with Angle (whose contract is expiring soon) sign this year and possibly work WM 31.

Rock, Taker, Cena, Batista, Triple H, Lesnar, Orton, Sting and Angle all in one big Wrestlemania card would just be epic.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is the thing: Which one would draw more people in: Taker vs Lesnar or Taker vs Sting? Many fans that gave up on wrestling years ago would subscribe to the WWE Network to see Taker vs Sting because we haven't seen it yet. Yes, we havent seen Taker vs Lesnar in 12 years, but we have seen it.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

This is either an elaborate hoax by Sting and TNA in which they're fooling Meltzer (which would accomplish nothing but piss off a dwindling fanbase and not help it in the slightest) or he's going to WWE, I can't see any other option but those two.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

screw you mcmahon said:


> Hate to break it to people, but Sting isn't wrestling at Wrestlemania 30. While it's possible he could sign a deal to be inducted into the hall of fame and do a DVD with WWE, I doubt he'll wrestle under Vince. Everyone wants to blame Sting for not wrestling in WWE, but maybe the real person that should be blamed for Sting not wrestling in WWE is Mcmahon. He's the one that turned guys such as DDP into bonafied jobbers. That's the whole reason you won't see Sting come to WWE, because he won't have the power that he did in TNA that he wouldn't in WWE. Plus they miss the boat on Sting/Taker. This match should have happened at WM 27, but now for some reason I would not be as nearly as hyped to see it.


Sting has probably earned upwards of $20m in his career and has invested in numerous projects which will keep the money flowing - he doesn't NEED to wrestle a single match ever again. 

Therefore, I truly believe McMahon wants Sting more than Sting wants the WWE; if he was to come to the WWE, he could demand a contractual clause of some sort around the creative aspect of his character. So I don't think the burying of the WCW megastars from over 12 years ago is what's preventing him signing. 

That said, what on earth else could it be?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Miguel De Juan said:


> Sting is balding fat, wears a t-shirt, and had to be carried to a good match by Austin Aries. So no.


Carried to a good match vs Aries.

Uh huh. Sure. Whatever you say.

Ever seen fatwad Kevin Steen wrestle? Gut size factors in zero with a wrestler work rate.

And he has lost hair...we're fu*ked.

But you apparently know better.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Stevewiser said:


> This is either an elaborate hoax by Sting and TNA in which they're fooling Meltzer (which would accomplish nothing but piss off a dwindling fanbase and not help it in the slightest) or he's going to WWE, I can't see any other option but those two.


This is the first time Meltzer has ever NOT dismissed the rumor since they began over a decade ago. I'm convinced it isn't a hoax, but I am also convinced that contract talks can break down and Sting can return to TNA.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

why can't they just call him sting?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

If this is ANOTHER prank by TNA i dont see how this helps them out in anyway.......TNA wont gain anymore Fans/Ratings, alot of Stings true fans would be pissed off for the last time, and this would be the biggest mistake of Stings life because he would never retire a true Hall of Famer like all the other greats. His legacy would take a HUGE hit if he doesnt sign and this is IT! his last chance. I think he knows it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think I'd care all that much, tbh. His work in TNA the last 4 years has been pretty lackluster. If this was 2006 or so, I'd be all for it. But for right now I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Bodog said:


> stings coming back to big time tv just in time for the robocop reboot. I smell cross promotion
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Mifune Jackson said:


> I think Sting could get away with Shield-esque attire. He wore something in the Starrcade '97 match with Hogan that would work, even if he was slightly out of shape or aging. It also looked pretty badass.


That would be pretty badass. I liked his Starrcade attire in that match, could work out.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

syxxpac said:


> why can't they just call him sting?


I assuming Steve Bordon owns the copyrights to Sting.


----------



## Rathburn_Sally (Oct 19, 2012)

Possible names??

He's STING!.. What are they gonna call him. Steven Bordman or something..


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

Rathburn_Sally said:


> Possible names??
> 
> He's STING!.. What are they gonna call him. Steven Bordman or something..


A man named (or called) Sting.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> How :mark: worthy would it have been to see that version of Sting in the WWF?


Any wwe fan that wonders why the wwf was very close to going out of business in 1996-1997, this storyline, superstar, and gimmick, is a huge reason why.


----------



## SaltyKernels (Jan 14, 2014)

Undertaker vs. Sting has never been a dream match for me, personally. For the sake of those who have been dying to see it for years, though, I hope it finally happens. I kind of find it hard to see why Sting would come to WWE just to lose to The Undertaker, though. I saw an interview with him explaining why he didn't come to WWE back in 2001 and the reasons he gave there don't seem to match up with him agreeing to come straight in and lose to The Undertaker. Just my two cents.

What's the likelihood of Sting coming to WWE and facing someone else instead?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

SaltyKernels said:


> Undertaker vs. Sting has never been a dream match for me, personally. For the sake of those who have been dying to see it for years, though, I hope it finally happens. I kind of find it hard to see why Sting would come to WWE just to lose to The Undertaker, though. I saw an interview with him explaining why he didn't come to WWE back in 2001 and the reasons he gave there don't seem to match up with him agreeing to come straight in and lose to The Undertaker. Just my two cents.
> 
> *What's the likelihood of Sting coming to WWE and facing someone else instead?*



Very unlikely.


----------



## TheDarkEnigma (Oct 19, 2011)

Source: F4WOnline

- Multiple sources continue to report that Sting is coming to WWE this year. It seems there is more talk this year than any year in the past. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

TheDarkEnigma said:


> Source: F4WOnline
> 
> - Multiple sources continue to report that Sting is coming to WWE this year. It seems there is more talk this year than any year in the past. :mark: :mark:


Agaon: Meltzer/Alvarez don't report rumors just to be reporting them.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

TheDarkEnigma said:


> Source: F4WOnline
> 
> - Multiple sources continue to report that Sting is coming to WWE this year. It seems there is more talk this year than any year in the past. :mark: :mark:


:mark::mark: sweet baby Jesus


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bodog said:


> stings coming back to big time tv just in time for the robocop reboot. I smell cross promotion
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App














Shaska Whatley said:


> Agaon: Meltzer/Alvarez don't report rumors just to be reporting them.


----------



## The_Great_One2 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sting vs. Taker/Cena/Orton/Punk/Bryan. So many possibilities.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this was Sting 10-15 years ago when he wasn't always on t-shirt time, I might be excited. But he's on constant t-shirt time and it's 10-15 years later.


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

The_Great_One2 said:


> Sting vs. Taker/Cena/Orton/Punk/Bryan. So many possibilities.


agree! all those matches would be epic! :mark:


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Amber B said:


> If this was Sting 10-15 years ago when he wasn't always on t-shirt time, I might be excited. But he's on constant t-shirt time and it's 10-15 years later.


all the t shirt talk is funny. what if he is in shape but kept the t shirt in just because? itd be a strong first impression on wwe tv


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

Hopefully the WWE puts a stipulation in Sting contract that makes hair plugs mandatory.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

BookerT&theMCMGs said:


> I know it won't happen but I wish it could be Sting vs. Shawn Michaels.
> Sting and Undertaker already crossed paths in WCW. *Sting and Michaels never been in the same place and same time before* (hmmm....Memphis maybe?). I think Michaels could get a better match out of Sting. Probably wont happen but one can wish.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

Sting could always wear a Starrcade 97 type of outfit to replace the t-shirt.


----------



## Chief Queef (Jan 10, 2014)

Stevewiser said:


> This is either an elaborate hoax by Sting and TNA in which they're fooling Meltzer (which would accomplish nothing but piss off a dwindling fanbase and not help it in the slightest) or he's going to WWE, I can't see any other option but those two.


Well obviously the only two scenarios are TNA or WWE. Lol.

I do like that Rumble idea though.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

OK, anybody wanna tell me why Sting in a t-shirt is such a bad thing? Is there something about Sting in a t-shirt that ticks people off when gazillions of people wear it worldwide? I'm getting lost here.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sting NEEDS to come for one small run in WWE. We have very very few last dream matches in professional wrestling.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> OK, anybody wanna tell me why Sting in a t-shirt is such a bad thing? Is there something about Sting in a t-shirt that ticks people off when gazillions of people wear it worldwide? I'm getting lost here.


Honestly sting looks like brodus clay and is of similar physical condition to hogan , if some people are to be believed .


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Bodog said:


> all the t shirt talk is funny. what if he is in shape but kept the t shirt in just because? itd be a strong first impression on wwe tv
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well he is not in shape ok. Once he had the body of an adonis, and even up to 1996 he had a great body. But after that he kind of got smaller and smaller. Then again, to be fair, the guy is North 50, has saved up enough Money, and does not need to look like a roinded freak..

But honestly, I feel the only reason he wears a t-shirt is that he is ashamed of his body (Similar to Flain at the final Nitro in 2001)


Also this is the main reason Hogan had problem putting over Sting at Starrcade 1997. Hogan reasoned that a Sting-Hogan match would be the hotest match in WCW history, wit over a year build to it. Sting did not wrestle fo over a year almost. And when it was closing in for the actual match, Sting had lost more body mass, not Went to the gym, looked out of shape compared to earlier and he didn't even bother goingto the tanning bed. This kind of pissed of Hogan. From this Point of view, I share this with Hogan (Bishoff, 2001)


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

I wouldn't like to see Sting come to WWE, I see no reason for it to happen and if it was ever going to be done it should have been done years ago. Sure hes a legend and should make the HOF but he wouldn't help the current product or the ratings but knowing WWE they will probably sign him.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

I know everyone is in Daniel Bryan mode at the moment and that's fine. But Sting coming to WWE is probably the last 'mark out moment' for a lot of old fans and really is the last piece of the puzzle of people coming back or debuting in WWE.

As for Sting's ring ability, I was impressed with the superplex he did on Magnus and for 54 he still moves pretty good. But looking at his matches from 96-01 his matches barely went 15 minutes so really fans just want to see a match with Taker similar to Rock/Hogan and hope the crowd is up for it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

So people want him to go against Taker at Mania and thus make WWE show that "The Phenom" is way better than "The Icon"?

Because really, Who should Sting win over? I can´t think of no one besides jobbers. His legacy will just go to poopers if he actually comes to WWE.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Synthetic Corpse said:


> So people want him to go against Taker at Mania and thus make WWE show that "The Phenom" is way better than "The Icon"?
> 
> Because really, Who should Sting win over? I can´t think of no one besides jobbers. His legacy will just go to poopers if he actually comes to WWE.


I am a huge sting fan and I wouldn't mind him loosing to undertaker in wrestlemania .


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd love to see a motivated Sting have one final run in WWE

If he can get into shape he could provide some great mark out moments and matches for older fans

He would also be able to provide loads of good material for the network in the form of interviews about the history of WCW


----------



## WWF/E (Mar 5, 2011)

The absolute nerve of some of you to tell a legend like Sting he can't wrestle a WWE style match or he's not welcomed to face whoever the hell he wants after 3 decades of putting his body on the line. Fucking blows my mind how you call yourself a Wrestling fan and disrespecting Sting. IDK if it's to troll or what. "No Sting would just take the spotlight OH NOEZ from "Insert Generic WWE Non drawing talent here" GET THE FUCK OUT. Imbeciles.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Why come to WWE now? It's a joke. If he does I hope he has the one match with taker, and that's f'n it. If he stays too long they'll ruin him just like they've ruined nearly everything else for years.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Berkajr said:


> Well he is not in shape ok. Once he had the body of an adonis, and even up to 1996 he had a great body. But after that he kind of got smaller and smaller. Then again, to be fair, the guy is North 50, has saved up enough Money, and does not need to look like a roinded freak..
> 
> But honestly, I feel the only reason he wears a t-shirt is that he is ashamed of his body (Similar to Flain at the final Nitro in 2001)
> 
> ...


not in shape? the dude is an active wrestler at a high level since the 80s. did you see his bully ray match 9 months ago? that match was AWESOME. I know you were talking about appearance and not fitness so he could wear a vest like the sheild and I'd be cool with it. wwe is slick I'm sure they have some ideas 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Personaly I don't want him to just show up to face Taker at Mania. Sure he could do that at some point but I want to see Sting at least do stuff for a good year in the WWE. We deserve to see that.

But I don't know about you guys but I don't want to just see Sting like he is in TNA; I want the WWE to refresh things with him a bit. For instance, look-wise no more freakin t-shirts. And Sting cannot do the Scorpion Deathlock anymore. Just use the Death Drop or give him another finisher. Also as far as booking him, TNA pretty much just name him the Icon and he just shows up for a fight but it's not the most interesing character there is. What I would do is bring back that old mystery of the Crow Sting back. I'm not saying bring back Crow Sting but that mysterious air he had back then with this character. Do vignettes with cryptic promos to promote him coming in. Stuff like that.


----------



## IronMaiden7 (Mar 9, 2009)

Like I said earlier, if Sting signs, he'll most likely get a Lesnar-type deal for a certain amount of dates in a year's time. A contract like that would mean one thing: building him up simply to job to 'Taker at WreslteMania XXX would be a waste. I think people are setting themselves up for disappointment. 

The night after WrestleMania is always the beginning of the new season, and they often do something different that night. My main guess is that Sting would debut then and start a feud with a top heel, one that would culminate at SummerSlam. Sprinkle in a few handfuls of "Raw" dates and some pay-per-view matches, and you have a contract. Feeding Sting to 'Taker right away would be anticlimactic, but giving him a mini-run where he can say his goodbyes to fans the world over before retiring at WrestleMania XXXI gives the WWE the type of world-building that makes sense.

I mean, seriously, does anyone see Sting signing for less than a year?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

some people are also saying that AJ Styles will come to the WWE
but I will like to see Sting return


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

inb4 hhh has 3 matches with him


----------



## Wrestling Love (Jun 16, 2013)

It looks like an almost-certainty at this point. The real question is, is he brought in for a one-off WrestleMania match, or does WWE want to bring him in as a fixture for the foreseeable future? I'm guessing it's the latter; Sting can still go, and with a run through the WWE makeover machine, should be at least adequate aesthetically.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

If he comes back he will need to either grow his hair out or wear extentions as well

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

rather depressing....40 plus pages of people hyped...and i bet sting ends up re-signing with TNA :russo


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Alim said:


> If he comes back he will need to either grow his hair out or wear extentions as well
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I also made this suggestion; I hope he would bring his hair forward because brushing it back makes him look a lot older, then realised he has a big bald patch that needs covering up.

I'd be up for extensions, or hair growth at least, I don't understand why he hasn't taken advantage of hair growth products ect ..

His face looks the same anyhow, the face paint will do that anyhow.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Would be cool


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

His hair is fine. This is pro wrestling not a NY fashion show. Anything can be used to tell the story and age or thinning hair doesn't have to be hidden. You can even accentuate it. Wrestling is art, a storytelling medium, you don't have to run from anything. Use it.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tomorrow at the rumble :mark:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Wrestling Love said:


> It looks like an almost-certainty at this point. The real question is, is he brought in for a one-off WrestleMania match, or does WWE want to bring him in as a fixture for the foreseeable future? I'm guessing it's the latter; Sting can still go, and with a run through the WWE makeover machine, should be at least adequate aesthetically.


If Sting signs then he's coming just for one match only with Taker, Hall of Fame, DVD and video games.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

No interest. He's about seventy three. Anyway, he'll re-sign with TNA. This tiresome bullshit happens every single year.


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

If Sting leaves TNA I'd be highly disappointetd. He was a WCW guy and now he's a TNA guy and he should stay away from the WWE. Back in the day, when the WWE was a real wrestling corporation, I'd have said yes, but now? In that circus-ish muppet show state they're in? Sting would only tarnish his career. He's the Icon and surely above that childish pc pg crap.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

This should be Stings schedule while in WWE...


*WrestleMania 30* - VS Undertaker: _lose_


*SummerSlam* - VS John Cena. WWE championship on the line: _ win_


*Survivor Series* - VS Undertaker rematch. WWE championship on the line: _ win_


the next night Sting drops the title on purpose and isnt seen till around February. He comes back and reveals the reason he dropped the belt is because all he can think about and all he cares about is having 1 more chance at the streak and to settle the score once and for all with Undertaker since they will both be 1-1 in wins vs eachother.


*WrestleMania 31* - Sting vs Undertaker 3. Streak/Retirement: _Sting wins and Undertaker retires in his Hometown_


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> No interest. He's about seventy three. Anyway, he'll re-sign with TNA. This tiresome bullshit happens every single year.


Difference this year is Melter thinks is going to happen. Every year before, he has always dismissed it as bunk.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

JoMoxRKO said:


> This should be Stings schedule while in WWE...
> 
> 
> *WrestleMania 30* - VS Undertaker: _lose_
> ...


Yeah alright buddy, Vince is going to let the face of WCW go over Cena AND end the streak? LMAO!


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

i have a question that i want answered please, sorry if this was asked before or whatever..

How come Sting didnt wrestle for Vince during the purchasing.. did sting just quit or what, if not was it some weird contract or something? 

what was it please..


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

alliance said:


> i have a question that i want answered please, sorry if this was asked before or whatever..
> 
> How come Sting didnt wrestle for Vince during the purchasing.. did sting just quit or what, if not was it some weird contract or something?
> 
> what was it please..


Sting did not want to end up the same way Booker T and DDP did when they came to WWE. Sting told a story about how he felt it was disrespectful how The Rock looked at Booker T as a nobody dismissing the success he had in WCW.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AbareKiller said:


> Yeah alright buddy, Vince is going to let the face of WCW go over Cena AND end the streak? LMAO!


He never said that's how it will go down just his fantasy booking.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

alliance said:


> i have a question that i want answered please, sorry if this was asked before or whatever..
> 
> How come Sting didnt wrestle for Vince during the purchasing.. did sting just quit or what, if not was it some weird contract or something?
> 
> what was it please..


Vince McMahon purchased the WCW brand and the library but he refused to purchase all of WCW's contracts. So basically either the wrestler had to accept a buyout for less and work for Vince or sit out the rest of their contract. Sting had two years left on his contract and like many others (Hogan, Flair, Hall, Goldberg, Nash etc..) decided to sit out the remaining of his contract. Almost all the big names came to WWE after their WCW contract expired except Sting. (also why the Invasion was so horrible, very few WCW stars) He didn't like the R rated television WWE was producing at the time and even once called Vince "satan".


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

He said that he would be treated as a 2nd class citizen in the WWE. He refereed to Booker T's first confrontation with the Rock, said that Book got buried by The Rock when he said "Who in the Green Hell are you?" and completely dismissed and de-legitimized him.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

AbareKiller said:


> He said that he would be treated as a 2nd class citizen in the WWE. He refereed to Booker T's first confrontation with the Rock, said that Book got buried by The Rock when he said "Who in the Green Hell are you?" and completely dismissed and de-legitimized him.


and also this.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

IIRC Sting the musician had the name first, but Steve Borden trademarked it and allows Gordon Sumner to use it because he's cool like that.



> i have a question that i want answered please, sorry if this was asked before or whatever..
> 
> How come Sting didnt wrestle for Vince during the purchasing.. did sting just quit or what, if not was it some weird contract or something?
> 
> what was it please..


According to Sting in an interview, McMahon has been trying to sign him since the 1990s, but the main reason he never jumped was always the same: the travel schedule (Of course, the Attitude Era and protecting his character would become later issues that added to the delay.)

He came close to signing in 2002 and the plan was for him to wrestle Kurt Angle at WrestleMania 18, but it didn't happen because he was upset with how Booker T had been treated so the distrust with WWE prevented that from happening.

And then again in 2011 against The Undertaker at WrestleMania as we all know.

As for now, its all because of Dixie Carter. Sting admitted in his TNA Hall Of Fame Speech that he wanted to leave the company years ago (I really do think he wanted his last match to be against AJ Styles at Bound For Glory 2009. It would've been the best send off for him.), but she would always talk him into sticking around year after year. And I can't blame Sting for that. Only working a handful of dates for TV and few house shows here and there for $500,000 plus royalties.

With how TNA's finances currently are, they probably couldn't afford Sting so now he'll finally do the right thing. Its been a long wait, but I enjoyed his feud with Kennedy and he did end Hulk Hogan's career so it wasn't a total loss. And hopefully, the night after Elimination Chamber, it will finally happen!

- Vic


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AbareKiller said:


> Yeah alright buddy, Vince is going to let the face of WCW go over Cena AND end the streak? LMAO!


Thats how i believe his schedule should be booked with those wrestlers/PPVs. The results of those matches however can be different from what i wrote.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I still refuse to believe it until i see it. Of course i want it to happen, but some snag will come up and he'll be beck in TNA as usual.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

thanks for the responses guys, appreciated..


----------



## TheUltimateStreak (Jan 22, 2014)

Sting comes back, picks up a few wins over mid-card talents such as Seth Rollins, Damien Sandow, Kingston, etc., etc. and face the Undertaker at Wrestlemania 31 or 32.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

TheUltimateStreak said:


> Sting comes back, picks up a few wins over mid-card talents such as Seth Rollins, Damien Sandow, Kingston, etc., etc. and face the Undertaker at Wrestlemania 31 or 32.


bs. stings gona face taker, Cena maybe punk and Bryan. he needs to face the top guys in wwe

stings a star. he's gona get massive pops. gona be sweet


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

With how the part-timers get their schedules, I think Sting could get something his way if he wanted - if it comes down to being because of the travelling and the schedule. I think it could happen no but probably only due to TNA doing pay cuts on contracts now. He'd get paid handsomely, we all know this. It's his choice, and I think we all just need to wait and see. But I'm feeling pretty positive about the situation.


----------



## Spawn_Kcb (Sep 21, 2011)

I might as well wade in on this one, I have a few points 

1.Booking it: The lights go out, Taker comes to the ring and cuts a promo about how he has beaten everyone, reeling of a list of names including Hogan, Flair, Rock, Austin, Lesnar, Michaels etc. and that he has nothing left to prove. So he will not be competing at Wrestle Mania or putting the streak on the line. He finishes his promo, and prepares to offer his mark of respect to the fans. Then the lights go out again. A single spotlight falls on a spot in the rafters and reveals Sting. He points his bat and a second spotlight illuminates Taker. He points it again and another illuminates the Wrestlemania logo. Take drags his hand across his throat. The two men stare each other down. The place goes dark again, both men vanish and we being the build.

2.Takers thoughts: I know he rarely does interviews out of character but I have read all about Sting's thoughts on the subject and wondered does anyone know Takers, has he ever spoken about Sting? He may not even wan't the match or he could feel the same way Austin did in regards to his match with Hogan, it could never live up to the hype.

3.If it did happen: Even if it was a shit match, even if it only lasted 5 minutes and it was just to old goths hitting one another while trying not to have their hearts give out. I will still MARK THE FUCK OUT as soon as they are in the same ring at the same time.

Anyway that's just me two cents. For what its worth.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Spawn_Kcb said:


> 1.Booking it: The lights go out, Taker comes to the ring and cuts a promo about how he has beaten everyone, reeling of a list of names including Hogan, Flair, Rock, Austin, *Lesnar*, Michaels etc.


I could be wrong but I don't think :brock ever lost to :taker


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

_Its simple go to WWE because he needs his career validated end of story. Wrestlemania match, HOF, career DVD retire!_


----------



## Spawn_Kcb (Sep 21, 2011)

You could be (And most likely are) right about that but swapping him for The Rock would pretty much cover the same ground.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Cole*: Oh my!, look who it is!, it's Surfin' Steve Borden who hasn't been seen since 2001!

*JBL*: You're a damn idiot Cole

*King*: AH! (Girl scream)


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Cole*: Oh my!, look who it is!, it's Surfin' Steve Borden who hasn't been seen since 2001!
> 
> *JBL*: You're a damn idiot Cole
> 
> *King*: AH! (Girl scream)


JR: Oh God... NO IT CAN'T BE... IS THAT REALLY OMG OMG HE'S HERE STING IS HERE!


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

Spawn_Kcb said:


> You could be (And most likely are) right about that but swapping him for The Rock would pretty much cover the same ground.


_Rock validated his at WM27, WM28, and WM29 plus a mini WWE title run. Hes done if he wants to be and I'd be alright with that. I feel he had a proper send off. In 3 or 4 years return for HOF and retire for ever._


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Yo if JR called Sting vs Taker match at WrestleMania i would cry.....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Cole*: Oh my!, look who it is!, it's Surfin' Steve Borden who hasn't been seen since 2001!
> 
> *JBL*: You're a damn idiot Cole
> 
> *King*: AH! (Girl scream)


:lol


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Yo if JR called Sting vs Taker match at WrestleMania i would cry.....


it would only cause me to mark out even more than I already would. :mark:


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

_I honestly dont want to see Undertaker VS Sting till WM31. They should slow build it for a full year. Have Sting debut during the RAW after Mania episode and come out to face Taker and point to the WM31 logo. Stings first match could be VS Orton._


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

CM~WILDCATfan said:


> _I honestly dont want to see Undertaker VS Sting till WM31. They should slow build it for a full year. Have Sting debut during the RAW after Mania episode and come out to face Taker and point to the WM31 logo. Stings first match could be VS Orton._


Only if taker came back for 6 months (just Raw) so we can get some face time building up

Also I feel if they keep the title unified then Royal Rumble should be changed to Pick The Match You Want.

so people can go for title out go for Revenge,Streak Or Any title they want.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

RaneGaming said:


> Only if taker came back for 6 months (just Raw) so we can get some face time building up
> 
> Also I feel if they keep the title unified then Royal Rumble should be changed to Pick The Match You Want.
> 
> so people can go for title out go for Revenge,Streak Or Any title they want.


_I think Undertaker shouldn't come back until Royal Rumble 2015 after he accepts Stings WM31 challenge. Sting could slowly build up his resume by feuding with the likes of Randy Orton, Brock Lesnar, Bray Wyatt and maybe a title feud with Cena._


----------



## ZackMorrisonIsBack (Jan 5, 2014)

The feud would be classic, yet because of their age i would hold back on Taker vs Sting at Wresylemania. If it's a draw anyways why risk alienating fans with a match that might make Lesnar vs Goldberg look like a classic? You could save it for SummerSlam and/or if both men can go then next year's Wrestlemania. You do not want a match that could possibly tarnish Sting's legacy and thus decrease his value. Sting should face Jericho or Punk because those 2 would work their asses off and are still in prime shape. 2 years ago they were in better shape, but for men in their 50's 6 months makes a hell lot of difference much less/more 2 years. 2 years ago, the risk was worth it, now with their grown international audience, it could kill them in many markets and the fans would always try to find someone to blame when it's a match that shouldn't be booked in the 1st place. Plus Sting maybe worked with take in early 90's WCW, but besides that we have no idea if their is any chemistry their to pull off a classic. For Sting's run to be on fire with the fans, he 1st needs to adapt to the WWE style(has anyone thought of that?) and a list of quality opponents... Cesaro, Punk, Jericho, Kingston... guys that could make Lawler still look Good. Taker is too old and too risky especially at Wrestlemania as an introductory opponent. Maybe Summerslam for if the match flops, they can recover, but Goldberg is barely recovering now from that fiasco back in 04 thanks to compilation dvd's. Sting could bring in huge money and I'd much rather see him than The Warrior, but the worst thing you can do is fuck it up from the beginning. Many new fans are clueless on his legacy and wrestling isn't just for overgrown children, you must think about the generation that is to come.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

ZackMorrisonIsBack said:


> The feud would be classic, yet because of their age i would hold back on Taker vs Sting at Wresylemania. If it's a draw anyways why risk alienating fans with a match that might make Lesnar vs Goldberg look like a classic? You could save it for SummerSlam and/or if both men can go then next year's Wrestlemania. You do not want a match that could possibly tarnish Sting's legacy and thus decrease his value. Sting should face Jericho or Punk because those 2 would work their asses off and are still in prime shape. 2 years ago they were in better shape, but for men in their 50's 6 months makes a hell lot of difference much less/more 2 years. 2 years ago, the risk was worth it, now with their grown international audience, it could kill them in many markets and the fans would always try to find someone to blame when it's a match that shouldn't be booked in the 1st place. Plus Sting maybe worked with take in early 90's WCW, but besides that we have no idea if their is any chemistry their to pull off a classic. For Sting's run to be on fire with the fans, he 1st needs to adapt to the WWE style(has anyone thought of that?) and a list of quality opponents... Cesaro, Punk, Jericho, Kingston... guys that could make Lawler still look Good. Taker is too old and too risky especially at Wrestlemania as an introductory opponent. Maybe Summerslam for if the match flops, they can recover, but Goldberg is barely recovering now from that fiasco back in 04 thanks to compilation dvd's. Sting could bring in huge money and I'd much rather see him than The Warrior, but the worst thing you can do is fuck it up from the beginning. Many new fans are clueless on his legacy and wrestling isn't just for overgrown children, you must think about the generation that is to come.


_Lesnar VS Goldberg didn't work because the fans knew they were leaving and they didn't put their hearts into it they just wanted out of the WWE. They both were stupid Goldberg cried because he couldn't beat everybody on the roster and Lesnar thought he could play football in the NFL with very little football experience._


----------



## ZackMorrisonIsBack (Jan 5, 2014)

^^^That match enfuriated everyone because we all know what they can do. You're telling me Goldberg can have a classic with DDP and better matches with Jerry Flynn, but stink up the joint with someone as talented as Lesnar? The audience felt robbed.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

ZackMorrisonIsBack said:


> ^^^That match enfuriated everyone because we all know what they can do. You're telling me Goldberg can have a classic with DDP and better matches with Jerry Flynn, but stink up the joint with someone as talented as Lesnar? The audience felt robbed.


_I was there I was pissed, plus having Austin in the match really didn't help matters much._


----------



## Jdaoud (Sep 24, 2013)

Only way I'd have sting return is the night after raw. Give him a proper build up to wrestlemania 31. Re-do his crow gimmick, not talk for a year be the dark hero for a year. Have him take out everyone, faces heels the whole lot. Give us the goose bumps again Vince.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

I think they should just call him Steve. 

Undertaker vs Steve. Steve is a legend. 

OMG Steve wins the WWE title!


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

_Heres how I feel on Sting and in regards to the sellout thread which nobody read,lol.

Is it okay to call him a sellout for not joining the WWE? His fans want this and its almost a little selfish that Sting has waited until he was 54 to possibly join the WWE. I understand he was afraid WWE would have wrecked his career because of how they treated DDP and Booker T but lets be honest they weren't the caliber superstar as Sting was during WCW. Like he says hes a ICON that's not only a moniker its what the man truly is. I believe Vince knows this and has always had intentions to use Sting as a top draw. I know in the early 1990s he begged for Sting to come to WWE to feud with Hogan and become their big star and Hulkamania was starting to die out. It was never suppose to be Bret Hart or HBK it was suppose to be Sting but he wouldn't come because of his loyalty to WCW which at the time is understandable. When they bought WCW in 2001 I remember hearing Shane had a real heart to heart with Sting and expressed how happy his father and the WWE were to finally get a opportunity to work with him and couldn't wait for his AOL contract to expire the following fall. They even went as far to book his first match against Kurt Angle at WM18 but supposedly Sting backed out last minute and helped his friend Jeff Jarrett try and make TNA a viable competitor to WWE. Now 2011 roles around and hes suppose to make his long awaited debut before Dixie convinced him TNA was almost there and they really need him or it wouldn't succeed mainstream. Well 2014 is here and now he sees the writing is on the wall for TNA and their company isn't going anywhere fast and hes 54 years old and now hes ready to leave his mark on the business in front of 80K fans at a Wrestle Mania. He deserves it and his fans truly deserve the honor of seeing Sting compete at wrestling grandest stages. So nothing now is holding Sting back the time is now or never!_


----------



## whittle181 (Feb 18, 2011)

Quite sure Sting won't be joining the E.
TNA have only announced the end to his current contract, the new investor (whoever it may be) will likely offer him a new one.
Also, WWE aren't figuring him into their Wrestlemania plans with Undertaker. For better or worse, he won't be coming to WWE for yet another year.


----------



## CM~WILDCATfan (Sep 7, 2011)

whittle181 said:


> Quite sure Sting won't be joining the E.
> TNA have only announced the end to his current contract, the new investor (whoever it may be) will likely offer him a new one.
> Also, WWE aren't figuring him into their Wrestlemania plans with Undertaker. For better or worse, he won't be coming to WWE for yet another year.


_Sting joining has nothing to do with WM vs Taker. He may sign and debut the night of WM30 or the night after, He may want to get into better shape the next 3 months before debuting, bet hes gearing up for a full 1 year mini run with them._


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Jdaoud said:


> Only way I'd have sting return is the night after raw. Give him a proper build up to wrestlemania 31. Re-do his crow gimmick, not talk for a year be the dark hero for a year. Have him take out everyone, faces heels the whole lot. Give us the goose bumps again Vince.


That's what we're after. Sting in the rafters. The nostalgia alone could slip me into a coma.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I don't know about the "night after" Raw. At his age, you have to get him in there asap. Sting seems like he has really started to go downhill physically in the last year, I think they should get him is as good shape as possible in the next couple months and just go for it now. Who knows what can happen in a year.

And I really hope they don't do the 'man called sting' thing. Why can't they just fucking let him be sting. Jesus if anyone has earned the right to keep using they name that they own, it's him.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> JR: Oh God... NO IT CAN'T BE... IS THAT REALLY OMG OMG HE'S HERE STING IS HERE!


Just imagine JR going nuts when the Stinger would debut.

JR - BAH GAWD! It's him, it's him King. It's the man that they call STING!
Lawler - AAAAA!!!
JR - The man that we haven't seen since 2001 has finally come to WWE. The Franchise of WCW, The Icon is here.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Sting appearing in the rafters is going to be awesome. My major concern though is the commentary. They need to sell that moment to a huge degree for the younger fans to make him look like a big deal and I just dont see Cole/King/JBL doing it justice


----------



## tokibo (Jan 14, 2014)

Every year someone has said "Sting is going to WWE" I've always said yeah right whatever but this time I am think hmm maybe he might. I don't think he'll make a big impact in WWE to be honest, he's been out of the main spotlight for awhile and younger fans would be saying "Who's this guy with the weird facepaint" that's why they need to build it up like RVD with videos. With the Undertaker feud I reckon if they had a match Undertaker would break him he's been so out of shape lately.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

tokibo said:


> Every year someone has said "Sting is going to WWE" I've always said yeah right whatever but this time I am think hmm maybe he might. I don't think he'll make a big impact in WWE to be honest, he's been out of the main spotlight for awhile and younger fans would be saying "Who's this guy with the weird facepaint" that's why they need to build it up like RVD with videos. With the Undertaker feud I reckon if they had a match Undertaker would break him he's been so out of shape lately.


Give me a fucking break ....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wagg said:


> Just imagine JR going nuts when the Stinger would debut.
> 
> JR - BAH GAWD! It's him, it's him King. It's the man that they call STING!
> Lawler - AAAAA!!!
> JR - The man that we haven't seen since 2001 has finally come to WWE. The Franchise of WCW, The Icon is here.


Honestly i just read this and the hairs on the back of my neck are standing up.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

I like to see the lights go out in the rumble, lights back on and everyone is down and a baseball bat is left in the ring. Dont even have to see him.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I'd like to see him drop from the rafters and sit on top of the chamber at EC with his bat, he could just stand there looking down at the winner, not sure if WWE would feel comfortable having him come down that way after Owen Hart though, although enough time has passed they might still do it.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

CM~WILDCATfan said:


> _Sting joining has nothing to do with WM vs Taker. He may sign and debut the night of WM30 or the night after, He may want to get into better shape the next 3 months before debuting, bet hes gearing up for a full 1 year mini run with them._


Night after WrestleMania 19, Goldberg returns. Night after WrestleMania 28, Brock Lesnar returns. Night after WrestleMania 30, Sting returns.. I can see it happening.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Massive promos hinting at his arrival.......then he just returns to TNA.

Can see it now, again.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Taker enters and starts eliminating people. It seems nobody is going to be able to stop him from winning his second Royal Rumble. But suddenly, while Taker is dominating, the lights go dark and a crow is seen sitting somewhere in the arena. Taker is distracted and somehow eliminated, thus beginning the biggest dream rivalry of all time.


----------



## Robcore™ (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it's a fair claim that the motivational aspect of wrestling somebody like the Undertaker on the grandest stage of them all would serve as a far greater desire to get back into shape and get yourself back to a quality you would be able to pull a great match off, especially with 'taker. I imagine Sting wouldn't need to wrestle until Wrestlemania either (apart from behind the scenes to keep a fitness level up, much like 'Taker will in anticipation of Mania) which will freshen him back up. 

On that basis, I can easily see Taker and him having a classic match at Wrestlemania. This kind of a match would also appeal to a lot of the casuals who followed wrestling at it's peak, so the conception the casuals wouldn't care about it at all is bogus, it just wouldn't get as much attention as Rock/Cena did.

I'm still sceptical he'll sign with the WWE though.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

What I'm wondering is if he does indeed sign does that mean they're going to throw him against Taker at WM this year? It just seems so sudden. It's already going to be February and it seems like they've been planning Lesnar/Taker for a while now. If he does indeed sign then I expect him to debut the Raw after Mania. Which for the past couple of years has been a better show than Mania itself.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

KuroNeko said:


> What I'm wondering is if he does indeed sign does that mean they're going to throw him against Taker at WM this year? It just seems so sudden. It's already going to be February and *it seems like they've been planning Lesnar/Taker for a while now.* If he does indeed sign then I expect him to debut the Raw after Mania. Which for the past couple of years has been a better show than Mania itself.


that's the keyword, planning. Meaning, they can pit Brock against someone else easily.


----------



## IWC_Legend (Jan 26, 2014)

It is true - Sting's talks with the WWE were in December. 

Sting has agreed to do the match with The Undertaker at WrestleMania 31 with a long, slow build up in what will go down as an instant classic and possibly one of the biggest matches of all time. 

A Legend Contract will follow along a DVD documenting Sting's career. 

Many people don't realize that this match is not only a dream match, but will be Sting's retirement match, making it easily one of the biggest matches of all time.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> What I'm wondering is if he does indeed sign does that mean they're going to throw him against Taker at WM this year? It just seems so sudden. It's already going to be February and it seems like *they've been planning Lesnar/Taker for a while now*. If he does indeed sign then I expect him to debut the Raw after Mania. Which for the past couple of years has been a better show than Mania itself.


Have they? 

Pretty sure Brock stated he wants to be champion, so I suspect a lot of people think he'll go after the title at EC.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

IWC_Legend said:


> It is true - Sting's talks with the WWE were in December.
> 
> Sting has agreed to do the match with The Undertaker at WrestleMania 31 with a long, slow build up in what will go down as an instant classic and possibly one of the biggest matches of all time.
> 
> ...


Do you have a source to back this up or are you fucking with us?


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IWC_Legend said:


> It is true - Sting's talks with the WWE were in December.
> 
> Sting has agreed to do the match with The Undertaker at WrestleMania 31 with a long, slow build up in what will go down as an instant classic and possibly one of the biggest matches of all time.
> 
> ...


Even thou i think your talking utter bollocks id love that to happen


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

IWC_Legend said:


> It is true - Sting's talks with the WWE were in December.
> 
> Sting has agreed to do the match with The Undertaker at WrestleMania 31 with a long, slow build up in what will go down as an instant classic and possibly one of the biggest matches of all time.
> 
> ...


Back this up with a source cause this would be awesome.


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

Terminator GR said:


> Taker enters and starts eliminating people. It seems nobody is going to be able to stop him from winning his second Royal Rumble. But suddenly, while Taker is dominating, the lights go dark and a crow is seen sitting somewhere in the arena. Taker is distracted and somehow eliminated, thus beginning the biggest dream rivalry of all time.


this is how i could see it happening. Sting wouldnt even have to an appearance until late Feb/early March(ish) and use the crow gimmick with it. if you were to have him appear, just have him in the crowed. I really think they should go a no speaking route with him, would really add to the build up imo.


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> Taker enters and starts eliminating people. It seems nobody is going to be able to stop him from winning his second Royal Rumble. But suddenly, while Taker is dominating, the lights go dark and a crow is seen sitting somewhere in the arena. Taker is distracted and somehow eliminated, thus beginning the biggest dream rivalry of all time.





CM Reigns said:


> this is how i could see it happening. Sting wouldnt even have to an appearance until late Feb/early March(ish) and use the crow gimmick with it. if you were to have him appear, just have him in the crowed. I really think they should go a no speaking route with him, would really add to the build up imo.


It would be awesome if that would happen tonight but we know how WWE manages to fuck simple things up. Be ready to be disappointed after tonight when that will not happen (if Sting signed the contract).


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

The man they call Sting

:mark:


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

Fucking hell! How awesome it would that be. :mark:


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Wagg said:


> Fucking hell! How awesome it would that be. :mark:


Sounds like the Boogeyman is doing the voice over to Sting's music :lmao

But yes, it would be amazing for the promos/build up & if Sting was committed enough to getting back in shape, the match could probably deliver too.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Wagg said:


> Fucking hell! How awesome it would that be. :mark:


The 1st Vid! :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wagg said:


> It would be awesome if that would happen tonight but we know how WWE manages to fuck simple things up. Be ready to be disappointed after tonight when that will not happen (if Sting signed the contract).


I like how you stole my old sig. lol :lmao


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

I am bumping this thread so that lazy mods can combine the threads.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Interview with Kurt Angle, around the 22 minute mark he's asked his thoughts on Sting leaving:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ns.html#ooid=MycnZlazrW6TrwQnfX_EB_DcVrk4HKdC

Basically he said he got really emotional and said Sting was the face of TNA, the guy you could always depend on. And it's a big blow for TNA that he's leaving.

Of course he could be talking kayfabe and keeping up with storylines, saying that Sting is gone only for him to return later on but it seems pretty sincere.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Think Angle was talking kayfabe. His comments if real would all but confirm Sting to the WWE. If I were Sting I'd wait till after Mania just to see what WWE does with Bryan just so I would know if they really care or listen to the fans.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't know why but I really think it might finally happen. They'll bill it as Taker has beaten everyone in WWE but has never beaten Sting and Sting is going to end the streak. 

I've never felt like he'd ever go to WWE but with it being WM30 and him at the end of his career I don't see how he can't. Have a legendary match at WM30 with Taker and get in the HoF and have his status elevated even more then ever before calling it a career.

PS. Sting is inducting Warrior into the HoF right?


----------

